# What book have you finished recently? - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jungwah8 (Mar 31, 2012)

*What book have you finished recently?*

Well, I searched the forums for a thread like this, but surprisingly there was none (unless I missed something).   


What book have you finished reading recently?  If you want, recommend it and describe it (author/genre/summary).   : 


Well, I just finished reading The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck.  It's a classic.  Historical fiction...I think.  Sorry, I'm not very good with determining the genre.  I enjoyed reading it.  Probably because I don't usually read those types of books often.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 31, 2012)

_Sputnik Sweetheart_ by   Haruki Murakami

He just can do no wrong  If I have to rank his works so far, I would havea bit of trouble. This one also ranks up high and mainly because I liked Sumire and the relationship of the character so much. K also felt different compared to other Murakami protagonists.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2012)

The Wind Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami

there's a stronger appreciation during the reread of this book and how it tackles its themes.  Of course there's so many loose ends, but it feels complete as if it didn't need to wrap everything up.  In fact probably doing so would have really messed with the feel and dreamlike flow of the book.  The ending is a bit weak admittedly but it's still such a wonderful and emotionally yearning story.  This is pretty much the Quintessential Murakami experience.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 1, 2012)

_The Hunger Games _and _Catching Fire_ back to back.

I enjoyed the second book more than the first because things got more complicated and intriguing, and I thought I'd have nightmares last night after reading it. D:
I'll try and complete the third book today!


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 3, 2012)

Double post but - 

Finished _Mockingjay_ last night. It's a sobering series to read, to say the least. Wasn't prepared at how much it'd affect me psychologically but I was so afraid I'll get nightmares when I finally went to sleep.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2012)

> Behold the mighty dinosaur
> Famous in prehistoric lore,
> Not only for his weight and length
> But for his intellectual strength.
> ...



*A Random Walk in Science* by _Robert Weber_

It's real fun. A light Chicken Soup for the Science Geek kinda book with anecdotes related to various science related matters or mostly from scientists. There's some hilarious gems, including "On the Nature of Mathematical Proofs" by Joel Cohen.

8.5/10


----------



## Narusuke Uchimake (Apr 3, 2012)

I just finished Origins (Spineward Fringe) Broadcast 0. It is one of the best Scifi books I have read yet.


----------



## Puppetry (Apr 3, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.

It definitely wasn't as good as the first; Gale is such a thin character that one wonders why Katniss would even consider him over Peeta (who's also somewhat bland, but has crowning moments of greatness). The plot passable; things really only begin when the Hunger Games do.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 3, 2012)

_Siddhartha _ by Herman Hesse. 

Clever, insightful and interesting, although it doesn't throw its wisdom directly in your face, as is the case with most similar books.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 4, 2012)

_The Drawing of the Three_ by Stephen King.

The 2nd book in his Dark Tower series and a major improvement on the first. After the initial book I questioned whether I wanted to continue and now I question whether I can ever stop.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 7, 2012)

Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins. I have to admit, I actually liked the last book of the _Hunter Games_. Departing from the usual Battle Royal-esque beginnings of the first and second books, the third goes into all out revolution against the Capitol, with Katniss and Peeta being used against each other and wonderful shades of gray everywhere. There were enough plot twists and revelations at every corner, and it kept me engaged. The ending, of course, was appropriate and while predictable, I can't say it wasn't done badly after all Katniss and Peeta went through. Well done, Suzanne Collins.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 7, 2012)

Just finished reading some old works: *
Walden Two* by B. F. Skinner and *1984* by George Orwell. 

*Walden Two* is centered on a utopian community existing within the ordinary world. It explores not only an entirely unique and new socioeconomic system, but also the psychological and emotional constructs and motives that can influence a person's decisions in embracing change. I don't really like how it is written, though. Although the gist of the story interests me, the storyline is quite predictable.

7/10, largely due to its predictability.

The highly popular *1984*, on the other hand, is a contrast to Walden Two, as it features a hopeless, war-time dystopia where virtually all human freedom is quelled by an unseen, omnipresent figure called "Big Brother". It highlights the death of the rights of the middle class, the theoretical importance of the poorest of the poor, and the bleakest scenarios that may come out of extreme totalitarianism, among many other worldly and strongly relevant issues. 

10/10. I simply liked it. And I'm going to read it again.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2012)

_After the Funeral_ and _Taken at Flood_, both by Agatha Christie.


The latter is better.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 8, 2012)

Midnight Tides by Steven Erikson

So far the best Malazan novel


----------



## Air D (Apr 8, 2012)

_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ by Ken Kesey.

The book was alright.  There were a variety of characters, although I felt the only ones I clicked with were Nurse Ratched, McMurphy, and Chief Bromden.  It's a classic, so it definitely is something one might want to read.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2012)

*The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins

I thought this was a very fun read. The post-apocalyptic dog-eat-dog world is nothing new of course, but the way it was handled was interesting, and had some nice, though under-explored themes along with it. I found Katniss to be an interesting protagonist, and the romance had me gripped. It was almost tragic in a way.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 8, 2012)

The Secret Life Of Bees.

I enjoyed it actually.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 8, 2012)

_An Echo in the Bone_ by Diana Gabaldon

(Actually finished this over a week ago, but school has been dreadful)

Sigh. Ever since I discovered this series, I've been dreading the day I would inevitably catch up, and here it is. On a related note, mother of cliffhangers. 

The next installment, _Written In My Own Heart's Blood_, is cited to come out in 2013. I can only hope for early rather than later!


----------



## Spock (Apr 9, 2012)

Det Fruktansv?rda [_The Awful?_] -  H?kan Nesser

Meh, was a pretty nice read, plot was pretty predictable and the end sucked for having a cliffhanger.

Your typical young adults book.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson*

I watched the movie before reading the book so I already knew who was the culprit, and that took most of the fun out. Still, it was a good read, but I wish that I'd watched the film later.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

_*Elantris*_ *by Brandon Sanderson*

Stayed up till 6am to finish it, which is a testament to how captivating it is. The beginning was a little weak but it got really interesting about halfway in.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 15, 2012)

Joined the bandwagon that's called The Hunger Games. The books are surprisingly short. Bought _Catching Fire_ and _Mockingjay _last week and finished _Catching Fire_ in about 2-3 days and just about done with _Mockingjay_ despite trying to limit my chapters per day. (Wanted to savor it, if that makes sense) Much good that did cause the books are so hard to put down haha. I'll be done with book 3 by tomorrow.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 15, 2012)

_The Waste Lands_ by Stephen King. 

Third book. Better than the first about as good as the 2nd.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)

*Ender's Game* by Orson Scott Card

After hearing about the film adaptation I picked this up...and there's no way the movie is gonna top it. Ender's character is handled so that he's forced to commit despicable acts, but he remains likable because we know that he has no other option, while also avoiding the labeling of a 'mary sue' due to his progressive submission to his harsh surroundings. It's themes on war, innocence, and relationships takes the forefront, and the sci-fi setting merely enhances these things. And that ending...great stuff.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 16, 2012)

mockingjay by suzanne collins.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 20, 2012)

_The Hunger Games_ - Suzanne Collins

Great start to the trilogy. It does a wonderful job setting up the society and introducing the characters, and it's hard to put down once you get to the actual games. I've heard people try to criticize this book for having poor grammar, but when I read it it comes through the thoughts of the main character, which is realistic.

Now on to the next one!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

*The Anonymous Lawyer*


Enjoyable book. Witty, kinda funny, interesting, cool.

I recommend it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

*Catching Fire* by Suzanne Collins

Great followup to the first book. It does a good job building up an atmosphere of tension and making you constantly feel like any wrong move the characters make will end up with the hammer dropping, leading up to a shocking finale. It makes you appreciate the more peaceful moments more, but solace from the action never lasts too long.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 23, 2012)

Salem's Lot by Stephen King
A good vampire story, not as good as the vampire chronicles. But it has a serious vampire... the narrative is good (if you've read anything by Stephen King you already know) and I liked the homages to Dracula throughout the story.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2012)

_Wizard and Glass_ by Stephen King. 

Book 4 of the Dark Tower series. Best yet.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I finished _Inheritance_ two days ago. I have officially read all the books of the Eragon series. At first, I wasn't too interested, having to slog through the beginning of it, but after a while, the plot picked up, and things got interesting fast. The last book has a lot of action, too, and I enjoyed reading from different characters' points of view, and not just Eragon's. It's been a fun ride, Christopher Paolini.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 28, 2012)

ascend by amanda hocking.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 29, 2012)

Kafka on the shore by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

*Mockingjay* by Suzanne Collins

In many ways, a satisfying conclusion to the trilogy. The actual games are dropped in preference of full on warfare, and while the action is exciting to read as always, Collins fails to properly adjust her writing for this broader scale of combat, resulting in various actions taken by the characters that are nonsensical. There are still plenty of jaw-dropping twists that will keep you reading until the end, but the conclusion feels rushed and some lines are left untied. It's not as satisfying in that regard. However, all in all, it's well worth the read, and another fun installation into the series.

*B+*


----------



## beads (Apr 30, 2012)

I've just finished the first two parts of the Divine Comedy, "Dante's Inferno" and "Paradiso". Some of the most incredible writing I've ever read. Dante is truly a master. The allegory is the best I have ever come across.


----------



## Cyphon (May 1, 2012)

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson

I had no intention of reading this book as there was no interest on my part to find out what it was about. A friend recommended it to me so I got the audiobook to pass the time on long trips or at work. I have to say after reading it that I can see why it never caught my attention. It just really isn't very interesting. I enjoy mystery and did enjoy those parts of this book a little bit but in general I just didn't care much about what was going on. At some point I was curious to find out who the culprit was but even that interest was just mediocre.

The final reveal wasn't that interesting to me nor was the close of the book. IMO it was mostly forgettable and not all that enticing.


----------



## Elphaba (May 2, 2012)

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen


----------



## bludvein (May 2, 2012)

The Serpent's Shadow by Rick Riordan

Wasn't bad, but it seems a far cry from his more popular Percy Jackson series. Too much teenage angst and not enough humor. I felt like facepalming during Sadie's POVs.


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2012)

Mistorn trilogy by _Brandon Sanderson_


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 3, 2012)

Book 4 of the Iron Druid Chronicles, Tricked by Kevin Hearne


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2012)

Joe Hill's Horns.

Touching, blasphemous, heartbreaking, transvestite. 3~4/5 stars.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 5, 2012)

_Anansi Boys_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 6, 2012)

deadlocked by charlaine harris.


----------



## Narcissus (May 7, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins

Very fun book, kept me on the edge of my seat. I'd have been mad if I had been reading this series as the books were released, since this one ended on a massive cliffhanger.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 8, 2012)

_The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 9, 2012)

50 shades of gray by E L james.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 9, 2012)

*Mistborn: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson.*

The magic systems never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Stripes (May 9, 2012)

*Love You, Hate You, Miss You* By _Elizabeth Scott _

Suprisingly a great book, focuses on a girls hardship for blame of her best friends death and how in depth her feelings were. It even kept a heavy note of love, but didn't over take the book, which in my opinion amazed me. Couldn't even put it down.


----------



## Anarch (May 9, 2012)

Finished Catching Fire last night , almost done with Mockingay right now


----------



## Cyphon (May 9, 2012)

_The Girl Who Played With Fire_ by Stieg Larsson.

Boring. Like the first book there just really wasn't much I cared about. The girl annoys me and the actual story just wasn't interesting.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2012)

The Sun Also Rises - Ernest Hemingway. 

Had to read it for school, it was alright. would have liked it better if i could of just read it for fun, not to take an in depth look into the book itself.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 9, 2012)

_The Graveyard Book_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Cyphon (May 9, 2012)

_Wolves of the Calla_ by Stephen King. 

5th book of 7 in the Dark Tower series. Probably my 2nd or 3rd favorite.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2012)

50 shades darker by E L james.


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2012)

The Passage by justin cronin great book i commander this story it is about a vampire apocalypse and it is well written especially the way vamps were created here


----------



## Elphaba (May 13, 2012)

_Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2012)

_Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 13, 2012)

Twilight 

I kid! The Two Cities


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

50 shades freed by E L james.


----------



## Cyphon (May 14, 2012)

_Song of Susannah_ by Stephen King. 

I am 50/50 on this one, just about literally. There were some parts I really enjoyed reading and some where I was mostly bored and waiting to get back to the other stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2012)

_The Chimps of Fauna Sanctuary_ by Andrew Westoll


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2012)

_In Between The Sheets_ - Ian McEwan 

Gave me the shivers...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2012)

_Writing about Literature: A Guide for the Student Critic_ by W.F. Garrett-Petts


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 15, 2012)

city of lost souls by cassandra clare.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 15, 2012)

_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_ by Stephen Chbosky


----------



## Cyphon (May 16, 2012)

_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest_ by Stieg Larsson. 

Overall and underwhelming trilogy I wouldn't recommend or read again. Had its moments but overall just boring. Best moment was the court stuff in this last book.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 18, 2012)

divergent by veronica roth.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 19, 2012)

_The Serpent's Shadow_ by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Narcissus (May 19, 2012)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins

Well, it's been a fun ride, and the series has been more than worth it. But how does the last book stack up by itself? It's an exciting installment, and she does a great job building suspense, just like the other two. She's also quite amazing at torturing her characters her. From Peeta, Katniss, and Gale, right to all of the more minor characters too. This leads to something at the end that I didn't see coming, and it was sad to read.

I was surprised by the answer Katniss gave to Coin during the voting at the end, but I saw he action at the execution coming, and that was satisfying. My biggest problem is that there isn't any real conclusion between Katniss and Gale. It leaves a feeling of incompleteness. So it's not perfect, but still good.


----------



## Trunkten (May 20, 2012)

At long last, _The Brothers Karamazov_, and it has gone straight in as the greatest novel I have ever read. Dostoyevsky is nothing short of a genius.


----------



## emmy-lou (May 20, 2012)

_The Sky Is Everywhere_ By Jandy Nelson.

Okay, the writing is perfect, and the ending is perfect. But tell my why, that in every story, the lead always ends up with the _wrong_ guy? 

Fucking love triangles.


----------



## bludvein (May 21, 2012)

_The Archmage Unbound_ by Michael G. Manning

They are rare, but every so often you come across an awesome self-published author. The book suffered a bit from a lack of editing, but I was engrossed and come out of it satisfied. Polished it off in one sitting.


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2012)

Suzanna Collins' _Mockingjay_, last book to the Hunger Games trilogy


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 21, 2012)

_About a Boy_ by: Nick Hornby. It's a mighty fine book packed with heart-warming moments and humor.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2012)

*Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Phillip K. Dick*

What's really great about this book is how even though it revolves around a hunt after dangerous androids, the tension and suspense doesn't come from the physical threats to the protagonist, Deckard, but from what his emotional reactions are to various occurrences as his character is developed. It's a great study that, contrary to the title, delves more into what makes man tick than machine.


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2012)

_Halo: The Fall of Reach_ (audiobook) by Eric S Nylund

Decent book overall. Didn't really have any expectations either way. It was boring at times and fairly entertaining at others.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 29, 2012)

_The Art of Racing in the Rain_ by Garth Stein. My cousin told me about this particular book, and I haven't read it until a few days ago at the bookstore. The beginning made me tear up, so I had to put it down and read a magazine on America's best Graduate schools of this year. 

The book is very touching. I absolutely loved reading about the protagonist's thoughts and how he lived his life. The end is just as rewarding to read. If you love dogs, you absolutely MUST read this book.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 6, 2012)

_Halo: Ghosts of Onyx_ by Eric S. Nylund.

Definitely the best of the books so far. Still not captivated by Halo's story but it is good enough to keep me busy at work.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheel of Time book 1: The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Invidia (Jun 7, 2012)

Just finished *Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell* by Susanna Clarke.

Pleasantly surprised by this one. Very well written and the supplementary footnotes were quite interesting. The story contains many romantic literary elements, and they are, for the most part, utilized well.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 10, 2012)

_Mister Monday_ by Garth Nix.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2012)

_Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman _ by Haruki Murakami

I took my time with this. Some of these short stories were pretty good and it was nice to read the "pilots" for Norwegian Wood and Sputnik Sweetheart for example.

_Sartoris _by William Faulkner

My first time reading Faulkner...and I'm a bit mixed. It wasn't bad, it just wasn't that interesting.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 11, 2012)

I've just finished the complete Mistborn trilogy by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2012)

_Acacia: The War With The Mein_ by David Anthony Durham. 

A very good book. A perfect balance of pacing, intrigue, fantasy etc....

Very excited for the next one.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 13, 2012)

_The Wind Through The Keyhole_ by Stephen King.

I enjoyed it, it turned out to be a story, within a story, within a story.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2012)

_A Lion Among Men_ by Gregory Maguire

Very entertaining. As always, Maguire Haas an amazing usage of witty dialogue and intruging situations. Only one book left to go in the Wicked Years series, and I'm sure it'll be as wonderful as the previous three.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 15, 2012)

Started reading the Shadow Children series by Margaret Peterson Haddix. I remember reading the first book in middle school when I wasn't a big reader and enjoyed it, so decided to pick up the series.

I've already finished _Among The Hidden_ and _Among The Imposters_.


----------



## Urouge (Jun 15, 2012)

Just finished the kingmakerand kingbreaker series by karen miller.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 17, 2012)

Grim Tuesday, book 2 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

_Under the Dome_

What a giant fucking book this was.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jun 18, 2012)

The Other Boleyn Girl, now moving on to read The Boleyn Inheritance


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2012)

Out of my shelf-full of books I own, I took the time to re-read the _Night Angel Trilogy _by *Brent Weeks. *I finished the first book in record time of one week. Considering its length, I say that's a good amount of time. It's such a wonderful trilogy. Anyone who likes the dark and gritty genres, I high recommend it.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 20, 2012)

_The Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n. 

Excellent read, well-written but hardly memorable.


----------



## krome (Jun 23, 2012)

Dragonwyck by Anya Seton. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 28, 2012)

_Drowned Wednesday_, book 3 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2012)

_Rose Madder_ by Stephen King

This was an a good and suspenseful book, and one of King's more obscure works. I enjoy the lead character and her journey, and the supernatural elements of the story are interesting. Her husband makes for a coldblooded antagonist, though King gives him some particularly cringe-worthy dialogue in several places in the book.

Also fun was the references to the Really Rosie cartoon. I watched that as a kid.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 30, 2012)

_Other Lands_ by David Anthony Durham

This is book 2 of the Acacia trilogy. After the first book and this one I have to say, this is easily high up on my list of favorites. Assuming the third is good it will certainly stay high up or even rise higher. In almost all books or series I read there is parts I don't like as much or some that are just a bit boring or slow. With these books I really haven't had much of that. I am interested in all the different stories here and there and the overall picture seems well done and well balanced. 

If I had one complaint it is that there are times when all of the characters seem a bit too similar to read. They all have their own personalities of course, but it doesn't really stand out that way all of the time.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 1, 2012)

I finished _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_ yesterday night.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

_The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green, a great book, would definetely reccomend it to others


----------



## White (Jul 2, 2012)

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 2, 2012)

The Voice of Reason - Chael P. Sonnen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

_Science Fiction: A Very Short Introduction_ by David Seed


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2012)

Mockingjay

I'm almost done with The Alchemyst, which I am reading everso slowly, and City of Falling Angels which I want to finish A.S.A.P. so I can use it as a replacement for the library...


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

The Exorcist, simply splendid.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 4, 2012)

_The Count of Monte Cristo_ by Alexandre Dumas.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2012)

_Rudyard Kipling's Tales of Horror & Fantasy_ edited by Stephen Jones


----------



## Hebe (Jul 4, 2012)

_Unfinished Tales_ written by J.R.R.Tolkien, edited by Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 7, 2012)

_The Great Hunt_ by Robert Jordan, book 2 of the Wheel of Time.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2012)

_A Feast for Crows_  by GRRM

I can see why this isn't liked as the other books. Very transitional, without any really big event, and the beginning didn't hook me as the previous books did. But it was a decent read. Got finally some Dorne chapters and Brienne got a POV too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2012)

_The System of Comics_ by Thierry Groensteen, translated by Bart Beaty & Nick Nguyen


----------



## zetzume (Jul 11, 2012)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid :cabin Fever~~~ =3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2012)

_Odd and the Frost Giants_ written by Neil Gaiman & illustrated by Brett Helquist


----------



## itachixix (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently finished The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini, the only reason why I read it was because I had to for my English class this year. It's a really good book, with an amazing plot and the twists in it make it even better. I suggest reading it! 

I'm currently trying to read The Perks of Being a Wallflower by Stephen Chbosky. I'm having difficulty making myself read it though since I've kind of lost interest in reading.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 12, 2012)

*Double Homicide - Boston and Santa Fe* by Faye and Jonathan Kellerman
*Understading Tort Law* by Carol Harlow


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 13, 2012)

The Green Mile by Stephen King. Such, a wonderful and emotionally powerful novel.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2012)

_The Sacred Band_ by David Anthony Durham

The finale to the Acacia trilogy. A great book and a great series. I loved it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 16, 2012)

rapture by lauren kate.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 16, 2012)

insurgent by veronica roth.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 16, 2012)

_Daisy Miller_ by Henry James


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2012)

The Dragon Reborn, book 3 of The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan.


----------



## 666firebird7 (Jul 19, 2012)

I read Death Note,The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases yesterday in one sitting. It was to hot in my room for xbox , so I sat in front of the AC with one of my favorite non-manga books.


----------



## Meia (Jul 19, 2012)

A Game of Thrones by George R. R. Martin and I plan on reading the rest of the ASOIAF series. The Serbian translation was not that great so I'll probably reread it in English. I'm not sure if I should continue to read it in my native language or find the original. It makes it seem poorly written. I've read a chapter online in English and it made me feel like I was reading a completely different book from that oversimplified translation .


----------



## Dashful (Jul 19, 2012)

I read _The Diary of a Young Girl_ for the first time. Very powerful and heartbreaking.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say finished... but City of Fallen Angels.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2012)

Did another reread of 'The Forever War.' I seriously love that book... a lot. It's without a doubt one of my all time favorite science fiction novels.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 22, 2012)

_Buddenbrooks_ by Thomas Mann


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 23, 2012)

Sir Thursday, book 4 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 24, 2012)

_Roverandom_ by J.R.R.Tolkien 

and the first book of _The Hunger Games_ series by Suzanne Collins, it was better than i had expected.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 27, 2012)

Lady Friday by Garth Nix.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2012)

300 5.5/10

Movie was far more fun. The book's lack of action scenes make it... boring to read. Plus, didn't love the art either.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 27, 2012)

The White Rose by Glenn Cook

The Black Company is legendary and I need to get the other collected books.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 28, 2012)

_Catching Fire_ second book of the Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2012)

_The Wind Through The Keyhole_ by _Stephen King_.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 30, 2012)

I just finished _The Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.

It's been a while since I've read such a wonderful book. I'm still thrilled.


----------



## White (Jul 30, 2012)

_Brave New World_ by _Audolus Huxley_ 

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone who isn't well-read.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

Tale of Two Cities. Fuck I love that book.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 31, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Tale of Two Cities. Fuck I love that book.



Dickens  

I just recommended that book in another thread.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 31, 2012)

hebe13 said:


> Dickens
> 
> I just recommended that book in another thread.



Keep it going!  so many people haven't read it yet, it saddens me!

Got any recommendations on what to start now? I'm lost in the vast oceans of novels.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 1, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Keep it going!  so many people haven't read it yet, it saddens me!
> 
> Got any recommendations on what to start now? I'm lost in the vast oceans of novels.



Well, I'd recommend _Vanity Fair_ by William M. Thackeray or John Steinbeck's _To A God Unkown_, I really enjoyed the latter one.

Also, I liked T.S. Eliot's works, though most are plays and poems. I especially enjoyed _The Waste Land_.

Again also, _Adam Bede_ by George Eliot and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee, the latter one being one of my favorites.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 1, 2012)

hebe13 said:


> Well, I'd recommend _Vanity Fair_ by William M. Thackeray or John Steinbeck's _To A God Unkown_, I really enjoyed the latter one.
> 
> Also, I liked T.S. Eliot's works, though most are plays and poems. I especially enjoyed _The Waste Land_.
> 
> Again also, _Adam Bede_ by George Eliot and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee, the latter one being one of my favorites.



I've read Vanity Fair, To a God Unknown, The Waste Lang and omg, To Kill a Mockingbird is absolutely fantastic. Adam Bede however is new... I'll look into it! Thanks!


----------



## Hebe (Aug 1, 2012)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I've read Vanity Fair, To a God Unknown, The Waste Lang and omg, To Kill a Mockingbird is absolutely fantastic. Adam Bede however is new... I'll look into it! Thanks!



Welcome.
I'm glad you liked that one


----------



## Hebe (Aug 2, 2012)

Just finished _In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote, great book.


----------



## Sillay (Aug 2, 2012)

_Where She Went_ by Gayle Forman, _Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bronte.

where she went was good. it wasn't amazing, but it was good, bittersweet, and best of all, hopeful. the ending doesn't tie everything up, but i think that's how it has to be. they're both never going to be like before, but that doesn't mean they don't have a future waiting for them, together.

as for jane eyre, i'm guessing i'll be in the minority for this, but it's really hard for me to appreciate jane eyre like i feel like i'm supposed to. it gets a bit dull/slow in some parts, imo. not a bad book by any means, but not a great one either.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 4, 2012)

_Superior Saturday_, book 6 of the Keys to the Kingdom series by Garth Nix.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 5, 2012)

'Physics of the Future.' I loved it. I really admire how enthusiastic and imaginative Dr. Michio Kaku's philosophies and outlook on the future are, especially how it pertains to technology and megastructures.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2012)

His previous book, Physics of the Impossible, is a far more fascinating read. It explores the scientific feasibility of the many seemingly far-fetched sci-fi ideas such as teleportation, invisibility, time travel, telekinesis, force fields etc etc. It's also better written and more orderly arranged than Physics of the Future, which tends to get repetitive and dry at times and has more than a few factual errors especially in topics that are not his expertise (theoretical physics).


----------



## White Fang009 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lord of the Rings.
 Though i did get really tired at times, the ending was totally worth it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, Yasha, who knew who were actually into stuff that is actually... good? ;-)


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly _Physics of the Future_ is his weakest writing thus far. In some chapters it felt like he was just droning on and on about certain topics he wasn't really passionate about. But Michio Kaku is a good popular science writer. His books on cosmology and theoretical physics are always readable and easily accessible to laymen. _Hyperspace_ is his first book I read and still remains my favourite.

If you are into popular science, Simon Singh (_The Code Book, Big Bang, Fermat's Enigma_) and Richard Dawkins (_The Selfish Gene, The Extended Phenotype_) are the other two great writers I could heartily recommend. And of course the good old Richard Feynman and his timeless autobiography _Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman!_


----------



## Garfield (Aug 6, 2012)

^Also, This Chancy Chancy Chancy World by Leonard Rastrigin.
Don't devoid yourself of mental orgasms.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 6, 2012)

_Looking for Alaska_ by John Green

Can't say I'm thrilled that I've read it, but it's still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

@*Yasha*,

don't take this short post as a lack of interest in this discussion, it's just that I'm getting read to leave for work.

Anyway, one of the main reasons I adored "Phsyics of the Future" is because I'm such a sucker for future tech. I especially love Kaku's enthusiasm for a lot of what I call "geek" hardware, which I could never articulate in the knowledgeable and incredibly fluid detail that he can. I just love that he's a _real_ scientist, yet he still shares the same flamboyant geekism that I do... it's great. It actually makes me feel like a lot of the stuff you see in sci-fi movies and games could actually exist one day, even if not in our lifetime.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2012)

Then _Physics of the Impossible_ should be the right book for you. It's witty, imaginative, and kind of geeky. Another recommendation is _The Physics of Star Trek_ by Lawrence Krauss.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a fan of Stark Trek.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2012)

Been listening to the audiobooks of the Alex Cross series from James Patterson. I am on book 5 or 6. So far it has been solid but I dunno, definitely not jumping up and down about any of it. 

I think my main issue is reading them all so quickly back to back really makes everything start to feel repetitive. Maybe it would feel that way no matter what but it is possible that with a year or 2 break you would forget a lot of the similar things being present.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 9, 2012)

Hunger- knut hamsun

A brief history of time- stephen hawking 

This book has a reputation for being obscure or abstruse, and that is likely how i'd of characterized it when i first tried to read it when i was 10/11, I remember getting bored and abandoning my attempt to read it.  But now?  I think it's highly readable, the only relatively advanced piece of maths he introduces is the imaginary unit, and that might cause you trouble if you hadn't previously been exposed to it, but otherwise he just summarizes various concepts in physics and attempts to explain them simply through diagrams or metaphors.  I enjoyed the various anecdotes regarding the progression of his disease, disagreements with fellow physicists and some minor perks his celebrity brought him like nabbing concord tickets.  I also didn't realise how great the antipathy between Leibiniz and Newton was, I knew they had acrimonious dispute over genesis of calculus, but I didn't know that the latter was so vindictive as to abuse his position and use sock puppets 

Edit The reason I tried to read as a kid was that I read _the universe in a nutshell_ at that age, i can remember arguing with one of my brainier friends about about it while out running, but apparently one of its topics is Godels incompleteness theorem, which I definitely wouldn't have understood at that age, I don't suppose whatever way it was articulated was particularly complex though, pretty bizarre, maybe I just looked at all the pretty pictures, which there was absolutely a surfeit of


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 9, 2012)

The Warded Man. Very good book, great characters, nice setting...I was happy with it, surprisingly the main characters didn't annoy me


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Not a fan of Stark Trek.



Me neither, but I enjoyed it all the same. 

I'm ordering a couple of Murakami's earlier and more obscure works - _Hear the Wind Sing_ & _Pinball, 1973_. Going to have a busy weekend.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

Murakami ain't so bad.

I enjoyed 'Norwegian Wood' quite a bit and '1Q84' was one of the more daunting reads I've had this year. I don't know if I enjoyed it as much as a lot of others did, but it is most definitely worth reading at least once.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

Robot Visions by Asimov


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Murakami ain't so bad.
> 
> I enjoyed 'Norwegian Wood' quite a bit and '1Q84' was one of the more daunting reads I've had this year. I don't know if I enjoyed it as much as a lot of others did, but it is most definitely worth reading at least once.



1Q84 was a tedious read. It's unnecessarily drawn out and doesn't have enough intriguing characters to keep me going. I lost interest after book 1 and had to force myself to finish the other 2 because I hate stopping midway.

Norwegian Wood is too "un-Murakami" and devoid of any surreal elements that make his works charming to read. 

My top 3 would be Kafka on the Shore, The Wind-up Bird Chronicle and After Dark.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

_The Magicians_ by Lev Grossman.

Fantastic book for the most part except for the ending which I didn't like.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 10, 2012)

Finished second read of Storm of Swords.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 10, 2012)

_The Dream Room_ by Erich Maria Remarque

A really beautiful novel.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 14, 2012)

_Ham on Rye_ by Charles Bukowski


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

Finished Re-reading _Don Quijote de la Mancha_, simply sublime.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 14, 2012)

_The Magicians_ by Lev Grossman

The person who recommended this to me called it an adult Harry Potter and I have seen other sources that compare the 2. IMO this doesn't really hold a candle to HP. I found that it made magic boring and completely lacked an adventure feeling or much interesting throughout most of the book. It did have a school for magic and even had a type of game or event at the school but it did very little to explore any of that or add depth. The plot was almost nonexistant considering this book is part of a bigger picture. Near the end it did get better with a big battle and the very end of the book was cool as well. Overall though, a fairly disappointing book for me.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 16, 2012)

_Forge of Darkness_ - Steven Erikson


----------



## Hebe (Aug 18, 2012)

Done with _Porno_ by Irvine Welsh.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 18, 2012)

Just put _Assassins's Quest_ by Robin Hobb to bed.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 18, 2012)

Just finished The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan. 

Man I'm loving this series. Four down 10 to go


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 19, 2012)

Iron Druid series by Kevin Hearne. The books are Hounded, Hexed, Hammered and Tricked. A 5th book is being written to be released soon. Very entertaining stories about a 2100 year old Druid and his dog and new apprentice. God killing and irreverant humor galore. serious funny and easy to read. Can't wait for the 5th book.


----------



## FireFistMase (Aug 21, 2012)

Beyonders: Seeds of Rebellion. It's the 2nd book in the Beyonders series by Brandon Mull. It came out not too long ago and it's pretty decent.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 22, 2012)

Finished Hugo's _The Last Day of a Condemned Man_ and it was brilliant. Great, great read


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 23, 2012)

just finished the wise mans fear by patrick rothfuss its the 2nd book in the series. if u havnt heard of this series u should rly check it out its rly good.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 24, 2012)

Also finished Victor Hugo's _Bug-Jargal_.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 24, 2012)

_The Magician King _by lev Grossman.

A big improvement on the first book. Expanded on the magic and made it feel more like the fantasy it was supposed to be as well as bringing together a stronger plot and expanding on the universe as well. I guess that my complaints would be that it came a little late and could have gone a lot further. The book was only 400 pages but once you know about the exapansion and such you want to know even more.


----------



## Misao (Aug 24, 2012)

I finished The Tawny Man trilogy today. I think it's a little weeker than the original trilogy.


----------



## zetzume (Aug 27, 2012)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower.


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 27, 2012)

Blood Gorgons by Henry Zou.


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 28, 2012)

Azincourt by Bernard Cornwell...

This is basically the story of a Young Lad called Nicholas Hook and his struggle with his Enemies who wish the worst upon him leading up to one of the most historic battles in English History the Battle of Agincourt


----------



## blackbird (Aug 28, 2012)

_A Study in Scarlet _(aka the first Sherlock Holmes story) by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.

I liked it very much, the characters in particular, and will continue the series chronologically.


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

Animal Farm by George Orwell

If you are not used to Orwell's style of ending then you will be really frustrated when you finish the book


----------



## Hebe (Aug 31, 2012)

hiddenmistmansss said:


> *Animal Farm by George Orwell*
> 
> If you are not used to Orwell's style of ending then you will be really frustrated when you finish the book



Great one 


Done with _The Magus _by John Fowles and it was amazing


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2012)

Spider's Bite by Jennifer Estep. Good dark urban fantasy.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 2, 2012)

The Rise Of Nine


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 2, 2012)

Ender's Game


----------



## krome (Sep 2, 2012)

The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 2, 2012)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Ender's Game



Great book!

I just finished The Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan


----------



## Hebe (Sep 6, 2012)

Just finished _Closing Time_ by Joseph Heller. 
Really great sequel.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 7, 2012)

Just finished Hearts in Atlantis. Excelent. Felt like I was living the 60's.


----------



## Applejack (Sep 7, 2012)

The sand child - Tariq Ben Jelloun .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2012)

The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks

Pretty solid trilogy. Really enjoyed the themes and struggles the characters had in this book.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2012)

_Side Jobs_ by Jim Butcher

He continues to make a case for being my favorite author. Really enjoyed all of the stories.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 12, 2012)

_Ghost Story_ by Jim Butcher. 

Couldn't put it down.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 13, 2012)

Lord of Chaos by Robert Jordan


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 15, 2012)

The Stand by Stephen King

Larry Underwood ftw.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

A Bridge to Wisemans Cove by James Moloney

Pretty decent book overall. Not one to make me want to re-read though. Found myself bored with some chapters.


----------



## Air D (Sep 16, 2012)

_Lord of the Flies_ by William Golding

Extremely terrific novel.  It was an adventure wrapped around the reality of a lawless society where children rule while the adults are away.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

_Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty_ novelized by Raymond Benson


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2012)

Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman

Wasn't as good as most people made it out to be. It was all right I guess.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2012)

The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan.

Love it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 25, 2012)

_The Shadow Rising_, book 4 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Sep 30, 2012)

_A Feast for Crows_ by G.R.R.Martin


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2012)

A Passage to India. In parts the book was outstanding.


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 2, 2012)

A Crown of Swords by Robert Jordan. Loved it


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 2, 2012)

_The Great Hunt_ by Robert Jordan. 

Awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 3, 2012)

A Dance With Dragons by GRR Martin. Happy I finally finished it. Got busy at work and barely had a chance to read after starting it about two-three months ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2012)

The Maltese Falcon. Hated it.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 3, 2012)

_Being There_ by Jerzy Kosinski


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 4, 2012)

The Land of Stories: The Wishing Spell by Chris Colfer.


----------



## Tetora Bohatei (Oct 4, 2012)

_American Pastoral_ by Philip Roth


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2012)

_The Alchemist_ by Paulo Coelho, translated by Alan R. Clarke


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 8, 2012)

Mark of Athena by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

_A Murderous Procession_ by Ariana Franklin


----------



## Hebe (Oct 10, 2012)

_The Children of H?rin_ written by J.R.R.Tolkien, edited by Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

_The Astaires: Fred & Adele_ by Kathleen Riley (career biography)


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2012)

_The Dragon Reborn_ by Robert Jordan. 

Keeping with the status quo if the series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like everyone is reading Martin...

I just finished: 
_
Mr. Monster
I Don't Want to Kill You 
The Hollow City _

^Those are all by Dan Wells. 

Then I finished _All-American Girl_ by Meg Cabot


----------



## Hebe (Oct 14, 2012)

_All Quiet on the Western Front_ by Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

*The Eye of the World* by _Robert Jordan_


----------



## Hebe (Oct 15, 2012)

_Novecento_ by Alessandro Baricco

Pretty short novel, but I loved it


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 17, 2012)

A Path of Daggers by Robert Jordan


----------



## Hebe (Oct 20, 2012)

_A Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

_An Opening Act of Unspeakable Evil_ by Jim Munroe


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 21, 2012)

_The Fires of Heaven_ by Robert Jordan. It heats up in this volume.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 24, 2012)

King of Thorns by Mark Lawrence, it's was an amazing read. If you want to read about a scumbag sociopath main character go ahead, little Jorg is amazing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 25, 2012)

Shadow Man by Cody McFadyen

spoiler-free opinion:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really, this could have been so much better. Smoky starts out unlike most other female protagonists, with scars on her face so ugly, it's almost like she's Two-Face.

The problem is that the story feels to procedural. After reading mysteries for quite some time, I have grown tiresome of such things. Everybody but Smoky Barrett seems to CSI like. Have almost 0 personality, and they're just there to move the plot. Callie was the only one I think who actually seemed to be at least decent.

And if you've been reading mysteries for a while, you can pick out the killer almost immediately. Not a good sign in a mystery novel.

I was very disappointed with this. Shadow Man was gonna be my last crime novel before I finally get back into fantasy after a 4 year hiatus. That's not to say this is a bad book, but you'd think from the awesome summary and Jack the Ripper reference it could've been a great horror mystery.




Now to jump back into fantasy .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2012)

_The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_ by Jean-Dominique Bauby, translated by Jeremy Leggatt (memoir)


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 25, 2012)

Winters Heart by Robert Jordan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

_Seven Great Detective Stories_ edited by William Herbert Larson


----------



## Hebe (Oct 27, 2012)

The Lady of the Camellias by Alexandre Dumas, fils

Nice one


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 1: Eaten Alive_ by John Whitman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 2: City of the Dead_ by John Whitman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 3: Planet Plague_ by John Whitman


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 30, 2012)

_Lord of Chaos_, book 6 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 31, 2012)

Life between buildings by Jan Gehl

Oh, jeez pek


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 1, 2012)

Second time reading Alloy of Law. Wax. <3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 4: The Nightmare Machine_ by John Whitman


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 2, 2012)

_Dreaming in Cuban_ by Cristina Garcia. 

Almost too intense!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2012)

finale by becca fitzpatrick.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 4, 2012)

_The Shadow Rising_ by Robert Jordan. 

Great.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 7, 2012)

Just finished Haruki Murakami, 1q84.
Not recommending it to anyone, it is his worst novel


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have just finished _"Daughter of fortune",_ and I loved it. the story of a girl from a rich family escaping to California looking for her boyfriend, who went there during the gold rush era. the story is interesting and the characters lovable, but I absolutely adored the descriptions of life there, from the first time you've shown San Francisco as not much more than a bunch of mud with rustlers and prostitutes, and how it transforms in a city in litle more than a year. the way you get to see how life there was, how miners lived and died and how they would pay for someone to write to their families and read their letters to them, since they couldn't read and write. really interesting reading

now I want to grab a copy of _"Portrait in Sepia"_ and read it too, and then reread _"The House of the Spirits"_ since they're sort of related


----------



## Hebe (Nov 7, 2012)

_A Game of Thrones_ by George R.R.Martin

Same reading experience as the first time


----------



## Magicbullet (Nov 7, 2012)

_The House on Mango Street_ by Sandra Cisneros 

Short read but very touching.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 7, 2012)

Intention by G.E.M. Anscombe

I've no clue why I decided to read an illicit ebook version of this, but i was kind of gripped, because despite the parsimonious and lucid prose style, to understand a complete paragraph you had to fully imbibe the meaning of each individual sentence, word, which was quite disconcerting to someone used to reading at a rapid pace.  I'm not sure whether I really learned anything about the nature of 'intention', but it was still worth reading because of the evident care that went into to its composition


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 9, 2012)

_A Crown of Swords_, book 7 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 9, 2012)

The first Alex Cross book.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 9, 2012)

_Bambi: A Life in the Woods_ by Felix Salten

Saw the Disney movie; now I've read the book. Surprisingly good, even somewhat profound at times. The mass animal slaughter hunt chapter was...unexpectedly intense/suspenseful  even a little horrifying...

Plus, I can now say I've read a book with an entire chapter devoted to leaves talking to one another  (It was actually a rather interesting existential discussion on Death, and the only time in the book that plants are given voices. But still, lolz.)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 10, 2012)

the casual vacancy by jk rowling.


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished reading _Song of Ice and Fire_ series. Mixed reactions. On one hand it was gritty and gripping enough to get me read it to the end, and on the other hand I felt sort of cheated considering that it had less fantasy in it than you'd expect. Ultimately I didn't find any of the characters fresh or likable.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 11, 2012)

Wheel of Time Book 2 The Great Hunt by _Robert Jordan_


----------



## Hebe (Nov 12, 2012)

_The Angel's Game_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon

Good one


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2012)

_Furies of Calderon_ by Jim Butcher

Good book, but I expected a lot more.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 14, 2012)

_Star Wars: Darth Bane: Path of Destruction_ by Drew Karpyshyn. It was surprisingly awesome for an EU Star Wars novel.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2012)

_Casino Royale_ by Ian Fleming

Actually, a pretty good book.  I've already watched the movie a decent amount of times so I was familiar with the plot, but I preferred the book a bit more (just a bit).  It was helpful to have a reference to what the characters looked like (especially Vesper), but I could not imagine Leiter as Jeffrey Wright


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2012)

Ghostwritten by David Mitchell

I liked the book alot more than I expected, I do like that he tries to meld mysticism with his more grounded writing but I don't like characters playing second fiddle to plots. Especially plots that are undercooked fantastical plots such as the destruction of the Planet.

But when he does write good characters he does so well. The Mongolia, Holy Mountain and Petersburg were my favourite parts of of the book because they concentrated on the characters rather than the flimsy plot, I especially loved the Tea Shack plot which reminded me abit of Bolano's writing. Petersburg while having not a great plot, did have a fantastic character in Margarita Latunsky, in fact I felt that Mitchell didn't explore her and her insecurities aswell as he should have.


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 17, 2012)

A knife of Dreams by Robert Jordan

Its a much better book then the last few in the series. A lot of storylines finally get resolved that started 4 or 5 books ago.


----------



## Trueno (Nov 17, 2012)

Hero by Perry Moore

It's average


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 17, 2012)

_Rise of Nine_ by Pittacus Lore

Such a good read  can't wait until they find Five.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 17, 2012)

The Path of Daggers, book 8 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Air D (Nov 18, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> _Rise of Nine_ by Pittacus Lore
> 
> Such a good read  can't wait until they find Five.




Someone knows great literature 


Pittacus Lore NEVER disappoints in the Lorien Legacies series.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 18, 2012)

Children of the Vampire.


I don't know what to expect of the next one .


----------



## Luna (Nov 18, 2012)

Manifold: Time

I am absolutely loving this series. I can't wait to read the next one, Space.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2012)

_The Fires of Heaven_ by Robert Jordan. 

While still a good book it is probably my least favorite in the series so far.


----------



## Hebe (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally done with _The Decameron_ by Boccaccio.


----------



## Luna (Nov 21, 2012)

I just finished The Red Badge of Courage. Now on to Romeo and Juliet and also Macbeth!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 21, 2012)

_Chicken Soup for the Romantic Soul - Inspirational Stories about Love and Romance_ edited by Jack Canfield, Mark Victor Hansen, Mark & Chrissy Donnelly, and Barbara De Angelis


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 24, 2012)

_The Seven Djinni - Tales of the Steel Seraglio_ by Mike Carey, Linda Carey, & Louise Carey


----------



## Luna (Nov 25, 2012)

_Romeo and Juliet_ & _Macbeth_- William Shakespeare


----------



## Hebe (Nov 25, 2012)

_Island_ by Aldous Huxley


----------



## Ruby Moon (Nov 26, 2012)

_Winter's Heart_, book 9 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2012)

_Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel (accompanied with illustrations by Tomislav Torjanac)


----------



## Owl (Nov 28, 2012)

Seeds of Earth, the first book of Humanity's Fire by Michael Cobley

I just bought the last book of the trilogy, I can't wait 'til I finish the second book so I can start reading the one. One of the best Space Opera stories I've read so far.


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 29, 2012)

The Gathering Storm by Robert Jordan. 

Only 1 more to go until I'm caught up


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 30, 2012)

I just finished "The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases" for the second time. Really good


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2012)

_Lord of Chaos_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 2, 2012)

mark of athena by rick riordan.


----------



## Luna (Dec 2, 2012)

I recently just finished the entire _Percy Jackson_ series by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Luna (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, and let's not forget about _This Side of Paradise_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 3, 2012)

just finished rereading _"The house of the spirits"._  I don't know why I waited for so long to read it again. loved the story of the first main character, but then at the end, with all the background of  Salvador Allende, the military coup d'?tat and the dictatorship, it all adds perspective and how it was life back then. I enjoy reading stories set in past times like that one, and even though the beginning was interesting I know about those years, even if just because I studied them, so actually knowing what's going on adds to the story


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

_A Midsummer's Night Dream_ by William Shakespeare.


----------



## Type Fallstar (Dec 4, 2012)

Spectre of the Black Rose by James Lowder and  Voronica Whitney-Robinson


----------



## Luna (Dec 4, 2012)

I finished the _Left Behind_ series by Time LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins recently. A very good series it was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2012)

_Star Wars: Galaxy of Fear - Book 5: Ghost of the Jedi_ by John Whitman


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 5, 2012)

_Crossroads of Twilight_, book 10 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Luna (Dec 5, 2012)

_Congo_- Michael Chricton


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2012)

_A Crown of Swords_ by Robert Jordan. Book 8 in The Wheel of Time series.


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

_Jane Eyre_- Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Luna (Dec 8, 2012)

_A Tale of Two Cities_ and _A Christmas Carol_, both by Charles Dickens


----------



## Hebe (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn, I was so happy that I finally got free time and I barely know when I finished this one.

_A Clash of Kings_ written by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 9, 2012)

Demons by Fyodor Dostoyevsky, amazing book.


----------



## Air D (Dec 9, 2012)

_Jane Eyre_ by Charlotte Bronte.

I usually never read books from the Victorian era, but this book definitely is worthwhile reading.


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 12, 2012)

Towers of Midnight book 13 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.

I'm finally caught up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2012)

Fool Moon Book 2 of the Dresden Files. 

Need to get my hands on book 3 now.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 12, 2012)

_A song of ice and fire: Clash of Kings book 2_

Finally!


----------



## Robon (Dec 12, 2012)

I just finished re-reading Dragonsong by Anne Mccaffrey =3


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 13, 2012)

_Knife of Dreams_, book 11 of The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 13, 2012)

_The Path of Daggers_ by Robert Jordan. 

Seems a lot of us are preparing for the final release


----------



## Hebe (Dec 14, 2012)

_The Hobbit_ written by J.R.R.Tolkien


----------



## Lindsay (Dec 18, 2012)

_On Basilisk Station_ by David Weber.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 19, 2012)

The Last Good Man, A.J. Kazinski.

A decent airport novel, nothing special.  Good premise, weak execution.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 20, 2012)

_A Storm of Swords _written by G.R.R.Martin


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 21, 2012)

_The Gathering Storm_, book 12 of the Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 21, 2012)

_Winter's Heart_ by Robert Jordan.

Book 9 of _The Wheel of Time_ series.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 22, 2012)

Just completed all six books of Codex Alera by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 22, 2012)

_Macbeth_ and _Hamlet_ by Wiliam Shakespeare


----------



## Bonten (Dec 23, 2012)

Cloud Atlas last night. About bloody time too; ended up not reading it for weeks 'cause the story goes back to a character I found boring. Glad I finished it before I've seen the movie though, now I can moan about how it's not as good.


----------



## Luna (Dec 24, 2012)

_The Exorcist_- William Peter Blatty


----------



## Luna (Dec 24, 2012)

Also finished _The Wizard of Oz_, by Frank L. Baum.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 28, 2012)

_A Feast for Crows_ by George R.R.Martin


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 29, 2012)

_Crossroads of Twilight_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 31, 2012)

Towers of Midnight, book 13 of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2013)

_A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier by Ishmael Beah _


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2013)

_Knife of Dreams_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 3, 2013)

life of pi by yann martel.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 3, 2013)

Hard Magic by Larry Correia


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2013)

_The Gathering Storm_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Hebe (Jan 4, 2013)

Got a bit bored while reading _Middlemarch_ by George Eliot, but just finished it and it was really interesting compared to what I expected.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Cloud Atlas

Gimmicky, without true substance. Sort of surprised it's so highly acclaimed. Guess more people are into style over substance than I expected.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jan 4, 2013)

Something Wicked This Way Comes - Ray Bradbury

Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 7, 2013)

_Towers of Midnight_ by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2013)

Gilead~ Marylinne Robinson

Astounding piece of work. A love letter to small town America has never been so moving, tender and beautiful. A story about the importance of the bond between Fathers and Sons, about loneliness, faith and redemption set in a time frame spanning from the Civil War to the 1950s, all the while dealing with the changing face of America.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 9, 2013)

On the Number of Primes Less Than a Given Magnitude, Bernard Riemann

I read a translation of this because ive always loved Riemann, he's one of my favourite mathematicians, two things shocked me, one its brevity considering its seminal importance in analytic number theory, two looking at his handwriting in the original german manuscript it's completely unreadable, a kind of scrawl, it doesn't even matter that I don't understand enough of the language, it would be impenetrable if it were transcribed in nursery school english



what the hell is this meant to be?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 10, 2013)

The Gathering Storm Wheel of time and Eragon book 4 Inheritance i loved them both series


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2013)

_A Memory of Light_ by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.

It has finally come to an end


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

the dark tower book 1, the gunslinger by steven king.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 17, 2013)

_The Eyes of the Dragon_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Riordan (Jan 17, 2013)

The Outsiders. Fantastic book. Book > Movie in this case.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2013)

Recently finished A General Theory of Love by Thomas Lewis, Fari Amini and Richard Lannon. A well-written psychology book that doesn't make any awkward pauses between topics, and is relatively easy to follow along with.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2013)

_Another Heaven, Another Earth_- H. M. Hoover


----------



## Type Fallstar (Jan 23, 2013)

Storm Front, Book 1 of the Dresden Files


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 23, 2013)

the dark tower book 2, the drawing of the three by steven king.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)

2 books

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury

and Regeneration by Pat Barker


----------



## Corruption (Jan 24, 2013)

_Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Oppip (Jan 26, 2013)

I re-read _The Hobbit_ recently in preparation for the movie. Sadly, I didn't get to see it yet because I've been busy.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 26, 2013)

_"The cave of the moon"_ ~ Really short book I read when I was 11/12 and loved back then, and just last week I saw it in a store and I couldn't help but buying and rereading it now. Not as magical as it was back then but I still liked the mistery in it a lot


----------



## Luna (Jan 27, 2013)

_The Great Gatsby_- F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2013)

_Cold Days_ by Jim Butcher. 

Awesome.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

the dark tower book 3, the waste lands by steven king.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2013)

_Hounded_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Hebe (Jan 29, 2013)

_The Phenomenology of Spirit_ by Georg W.F. Hegel was awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2013)

I just finished _Hush Hush_ by Becca Fitzpatrick and _City of Bones_ by Cassandra Claire. I forced myself to read the first because it's popular and I need to understand what makes something popular so that I can write better. In my mind I have know the elements of popular fiction (like Twilight and the like) that draw people in. But the entire book is like being fondled by that creepy uncle. There are so many times I felt like the book was promoting girls to be stalked and raped. 

_City of Bones_ I was torn over, Cassandra Claire was in fiction when I was still around that world and she was accused, rightfully so, of plagiarism. that kept me away from her for so long. I'm glad I read her book, the world she created is very similar to Harry Potter at times, but it's different enough. Plus, her Draco In Leather Pants is better than the real Draco. I think that's why the Trope is so popular. She invented it, but it just works on some villains.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2013)

I remembered trying to read this book series called Deadly! by Paul Jennings when I was younger, and never finishing them. Went back and read them recently. Let me say that they were some of the weirdest children books to sell to 5-10 year old kids at primary school. Full of talk of affairs, playing with Feces, nudity and out of wack plots. No wonder not many children at the time read them.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 30, 2013)

Red Harvest by Dashiell Hammett

I prefer his other works to this book, still I enjoy his writing.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2013)

_Hexed_ by Kevin Hearne. 

A slight improvement on the first and certainly enough to make me look forward to the next.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2013)

_Apollo's Angels: A History of Ballet_ by Jennifer Holman (non-fiction)


----------



## Luna (Feb 3, 2013)

_Murder On The Orient Express_, _Death On The Nile_, and _And Then There Were None_, all by Agatha Christie.


----------



## Luna (Feb 3, 2013)

Also finished:

_The Puppet Masters_- Robert A. Heinlein.

_With Folded Hands_- Jack Williamson

_The Midwich Cuckoos_- John Wyndham

_Slan_- A. E van Vogt


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2013)

_Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2013)

_The Outsider_ by Albert Camus, translated by Joseph Laredo

(the story is better known as _The Stranger_)


----------



## Erika (Feb 6, 2013)

_The Bell Jar_ - Sylvia Plath.
_The Sense of an Ending_ - Julian Barnes.


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 8, 2013)

_Chronicle of a Death Foretold_ by Gabriel Garc?a M?rquez.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 8, 2013)

_The House of the Dead_ - Dostoyevsky


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2013)

Catching Fire...read it on my new Kindle paperweight.


----------



## Luna (Feb 17, 2013)

_All Quiet on the Western Front_- Erich Maria Remarque

_The Homecoming_- Harold Pinter

_Brave New World_- Aldous Huxley

_Death Be Not Proud_- John Gunther


----------



## Misao (Feb 17, 2013)

I have finished Hill's _The Stranger House_.

It was a boring read, mediocre book. I didn't take a liking to any particular character; I probably won't give this one a second read.


----------



## Shiftiness (Feb 17, 2013)

I finished re-reading 'The Magicians' Guild' by Trudi Canavan; I hadn't read anything in a while, so I decided to read something simple. The writing was okay, and the characters were all a bit bland; the good people never did anything assholish and the assholes never did anything good. It was pretty clear that the author is a big believer in reformism, and she sorts of pushes it onto Sonea, and the reader by extension, over and over which got to be a bit nauseating. Basically, it's more or less what you should expect from a YA book. There was nothing truly notable about it.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 17, 2013)

The Thursday Next books by Jasper Fforde


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

Warm Bodies, freaking brilliant!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2013)

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

Heinrich Neuhaus - The Art of Piano Playing


----------



## Corruption (Feb 18, 2013)

_'Salem's Lot_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2013)

_Hammered_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2013)

_The Wild Palms_ by William Faulkner.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 22, 2013)

_Tricked_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Luna (Feb 23, 2013)

_The City_- Max Weber


----------



## Luna (Feb 25, 2013)

_The Andromeda Strain_- Michael Crichton


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2013)

_The Plague_ by Albert Camus, translated by Robin Buss


----------



## Jimin (Feb 26, 2013)

The Odyssey

A lot less interesting than the Iliad.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 26, 2013)

Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2013)

_The Myth of Sisyphus_ by Albert Camus, translated by Justin O'Brien (compilation of essays)


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 28, 2013)

_Trapped_ by Kevin Hearne.


----------



## Hebe (Mar 1, 2013)

Done with _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami. I liked it.


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 2, 2013)

The World according to Garp by John Irving.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2013)

_The Hound of Rowan_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 4, 2013)

Oscar Wilde's The Picture of Dorian Gray

Terrible story and not worth reading.


----------



## Luna (Mar 4, 2013)

_The Xeelee Sequence_- Stephen Baxter


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2013)

_The Second Siege_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Luna (Mar 5, 2013)

_The Idiot_, _The Gambler_, _Poor Folk_, _The Raw Youth_, _The House of the Dead_, and _Demons_- Fyodor Dovstoresky


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 5, 2013)

_Harry Potter and The Philosopher Stone_ by J. K. Rowling


----------



## Hebe (Mar 5, 2013)

_The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov

Awesome.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 5, 2013)

Don Alvaro o la fuerza del sino by Duque de Rivas


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2013)

_The Fiend and the Forge_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Hebe (Mar 9, 2013)

_If on a Winter's Night a Traveler_ by Italo Calvino

Oh, my, a wonderful experience


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

South of the Border, West of the Sun by Haruki Murakami

The tone captivated me from the beginning, but it was a bit soap drama-ish near the end.


----------



## Luna (Mar 10, 2013)

_The Selfish Game_- Richard Dawkins

_Arctic Grail_- Pierre Berton

_Wondeful Life_- Stephen Jay Gould

_Shadows Of The Mind_- Roger Penrose

_Guns, Germs, and Steel_- Jared Diamond

_Non- Zero: The Logic Of Human Destiny_- Robert Wright


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 11, 2013)

_The Maelstrom_ by Henry H. Neff.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 14, 2013)

American Sniper by Chris Kyle, Scott McEwan and Jim defelice

Incredible auto biography. Amazing read and extremely recommended for those with a interest in military operations.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 15, 2013)

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 17, 2013)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 20, 2013)

the dark tower book 4, wizard and glass by steven king.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 20, 2013)

The Gate Thief by Orson Scott Card


*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg, that ending!!! I was sorta sitting the fence about Wad there for most of the book. I wasn't sure what to think about him. The final paragraph or so of this book gives us a definite answer, that's for sure. Im beginning to think Danny is the only decent one. Talk about a cynical piece. 

P.S. Hermia, that bitch!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2013)

_Silentium_ - Greg Bear


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2013)

The Well of Ascension by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 21, 2013)

_Red Seas under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch

I liked it, fast pace and good action mixed with nice comedy, the author has improved from his first work "The Lies of Lock Lamora"


----------



## familyparka (Mar 24, 2013)

Fenris, the Elven. Simply magnificent.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2013)

_Out of Oz_ by Gregory Maguire

The final book in the Wicked series, and it's full of action. While _Wicked_ is the best in the series, this one is the fastest-paced. The ending  left me wanting more though, because I want to know what happens to the characters, not to mention the ambiguity about Elphaba and Glinda.

Still, an excellent conclusion to an excellent series.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 26, 2013)

_Prince of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

*The Great Gatsby* by F. Scott Fitzgerald ~ A


----------



## Hebe (Mar 26, 2013)

_The Agony and the Ecstasy_ by Irving Stone


----------



## Drums (Mar 27, 2013)

Ask the dust by John Fante.


----------



## Hebe (Mar 28, 2013)

_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell


----------



## Delicious (Mar 31, 2013)

A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 2, 2013)

clockwork princess by cassandra clare.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 2, 2013)

_The Pearl_ by John Steinbeck


----------



## Corruption (Apr 3, 2013)

_Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell.


----------



## creative (Apr 3, 2013)

Corruption said:


> _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman.



^This. This book is great. I hate how the legal battle to adapt it into a series has lasted about 6 years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2013)

Ender's Game


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2013)

_Get Jiro_, which is mostly by Anthony Bourdain.  I usually love Bourdain's style-- snarky, smarmy, but tack-sharp and generally astute-- but I just didn't enjoy this.  Maybe because it was a comic, so the format is entirely new for him.  Maybe because I just didn't love the art style, which, while executed well, just wasn't in favor for me. It could be because it just felt equal parts shallow and pretentious, with a super flimsy plot that didn't make me actually cheer for any of the characters.  If you're into Bourdain's writing, give it a quick read, but don't expect too much out of it, is all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2013)

Finished "Shades of Milk and Honey" was very surprised by how much I liked it. Meeting the author this week.


----------



## Puppetry (Apr 7, 2013)

_Daughters of Smoke and Bone_ by Laini Taylor. This was a book I got for my birthday, which just recently passed, and unfortunately there isn't much positive to say. Perhaps it's because of my growing disenchantment with fantasy and paranormal romance—the latter of which I've never acquired an appreciation for— but this was just unbearable. Incredibly generic yet ironically pretentious, this book isn't much of anything. There's no solid world building and the plot just deflated halfway through. 

I also have the second book. I doubt I'll ever read it.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 7, 2013)

_The Amulet of Samarkand_ by Jonathan Stroud

Very fun read, and Bartimaeus is an extremely fun character. I definitely plan to read the rest of the series.


----------



## Drums (Apr 7, 2013)

Brida by Paulo Coelho.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 8, 2013)

_Tender is the Night_ by F.Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## rokudaimyo (Apr 10, 2013)

memoirs of a geisha. it's quite lengthy that it dragged out the story and made it a kinda boring. but it's a nice story nevertheless.


----------



## Nimueh (Apr 11, 2013)

Octavia E. Butler’s Seed to Harvest collection, which includes four novels: Wild Seed, Mind of My Mind, Clay’s Ark, and Patternmaster. _Wonderful_ (if somewhat _intense_) reads, all of them!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2013)

The Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2013)

_Letters from Mexico _- Hernan Cortes.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2013)

Quantum Man. 

A bit too technical, but provides an interesting glimpse into Feynman's scientific work.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 12, 2013)

Just finished Goethe's _Faust_. Yup, outstanding as ever.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 13, 2013)

A Storm Of Swords by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2013)

Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 15, 2013)

Crank by Ellen Hopkins


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 16, 2013)

the sunset limited

took long enough in between the numerous distractions


----------



## Oceania (Apr 16, 2013)

Just started reading a collection of H.P. Lovecraft's works starting with _Call of Cathulu_.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 20, 2013)

^Cthulhu! 

I just finished "The Emperor's Soul". Brandon Sanderson is a god to me, fyi.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2013)

_On Photography_ by Susan Sontag (collection of essays)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2013)

_The Original of Laura_ by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Apr 26, 2013)

The Song of Achilles
5/5
Exquisite book, I might re-read again very soon.​


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished Battle Royale. It's overrated.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2013)

_Assassin's Apprentice_ by Robin Hobb. 

Decent book.


----------



## Drums (Apr 28, 2013)

The Crimson and the Olive Tree by Gilbert Sinoue.


----------



## Delicious (May 2, 2013)

A Feast for Crows by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Hebe (May 4, 2013)

Finally finished all three volumes of _Shogun_ by James Clavell. A very nice experience.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 4, 2013)

Hebe said:


> Finally finished all three volumes of _Shogun_ by James Clavell. A very nice experience.



Thumbs up for that!

Just finished Les Miserables by Victor Hugo and the Way of the Kings by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Diddy (May 5, 2013)

It took me a lot longer than it should have but I finished _Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro. 

Interesting story and decent characters. It seemed a bit emotionless, the way the main character was telling the story, but a very good book. Will start _A Clash of Kings _by GRRM soon.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2013)

*A Personal Matter*

A wonderful book, even the if the last 4 pages of the book are a bit of an asspull I still think it's a terrific and essential novel


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2013)

Sonnets by William Shakespeare. 

Another reread. But, what can I say? Every time I run my eyes over those words I feel like an effeminate male homosexsual being fed chocolates by his lover. Soft and delicious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2013)

_Comics versus Art_ by Bart Beatty (monograph)


----------



## kazuri (May 9, 2013)

Just finished up The Taking by Dean Koontz, it was pretty good. I dont want to ruin the ending but I thought it was relatively clever. Not a huge omg twist like the 6th sense or something but it was alright. This would make an excellent movie, it got me interested in Koontz as Ive never read any of his other books. About 1/2 way through velocity and it is great so far

Also finished reading Xenocide from orson scott card. As I reread his books knowing he is so anti-gay you can really tell how conflicted he is. The first book all about killing something you dont understand and not even knowing youre doing it. The second book is all about forgiveness and acceptance, and boy, the third book Xenocide is the best one to get into his head, he is definitely in the closet. Its all about if free will exists etc, One of the last lines is practically 'Dad, did I do good, are you proud of me', stated because she continued doing something even though it was proven.. well I dont want to spoil it, but maybe ill do a writeup one day on all of this stuff because it makes for a very interesting case study


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2013)

i just finished safe area gorazde for school.

it was interesting, some parts were slightly dry and other parts were more interesting. overall i thought it was an alright book. like most books i read for school, i probably would have enjoyed it more if i didn't have to go about writing papers and analyzing the book to the point of my annoyance.


----------



## Hebe (May 16, 2013)

_1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami.

Loved it.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 16, 2013)

_The Autobiography of Malcolm X_ as told to Alex Haley 

Pretty great though it dragged at times.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 21, 2013)

_The Darkness that comes before_ by R. Scott Bakker

The pace is slow. Lots of details, lots of phylosophy, maybe too much explanatory for my tastes. 
But i liked one of the characters, Achemian, and i liked the villains' creepy and unholy flair, a lot like the ones from Miura's Berserk.
I'm not engrossed, but usually a first book is to build up the foundations, so i will give a try to the second book of the trilogy.


----------



## Hebe (May 21, 2013)

_Doctor Zhivago_ by Boris Pasternak

Amazing.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 22, 2013)

_Native Son_ by Richard Wright 

_Nine Stories_ by J. D. Salinger 

Salinger's short stories are seriously impressive for the narrative techniques


----------



## bludvein (May 24, 2013)

_Fallen Stars_ by John Conroe


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2013)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley 7/10

Very slow, but gets predictably better as you read on. The real juice of the book is Frankenstein vs. the monster.


----------



## RFujinami (May 25, 2013)

_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Wanted to read it again before watching the movie.


----------



## Hebe (May 26, 2013)

_Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2013)

Hope Against Hope: Three Schools, One City, and the Struggle to Educate America's Children

The book was an unapologetic attack on the KIPP program in New Orleans. 

But many of the arguments are the usual excuses people make for saving public education administration.

The one criticism that I thought made sense was that a lot of these schools were very strict and stripped of culture. The kids hated them. That's not a productive learning environment. And even Michelle Rhee says the key to motivating students in new schools is to make class material interesting.


----------



## blackbird (May 27, 2013)

_Flowers for Algernon_ by Daniel Keyes. 

Excellent. Brilliantly written, thought-provoking and heart-rending. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hebe (May 30, 2013)

_Sometimes a Great Notion_ by Ken Kesey

Oh, dear, this book is nowhere to be found in the libraries/bookstores. I was happy I found a friend who had it. 

Wonderful read.


----------



## Magicbullet (May 30, 2013)

_Two Solitudes_ by Hugh Maclennan  

_Jammy Dodger_ by Kevin Smith 
^of particular note for its fabulous setting building


----------



## Hebe (Jun 6, 2013)

_Peer Gynt _ by Henrik Ibsen

Yup, "a fellow doesn't die in the middle of the fifth act."


----------



## Hebe (Jun 11, 2013)

Finished Pevsner's Study upon European Architecture.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2013)

Saturday by Ian McEwan

Surprisingly good. McEwan is abit too descriptive for my tastes at times but when he gets it right, he does it so well. His writing can creep under your skin, esp with the way he writes about the dangers of modern life and a Post 9/11 world and how it's shaped the psyche of everyone in the West.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

_Notes from Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky, translated by Richard Pevear & Larissa Volokhonsky


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

_Eugene Onegin_ by Alexander Pushkin, translated by James E. Falen


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2013)

Don Rosa's collection of Scrooge Mdduck.

it's true that Rosa is sorta kissing up to Carl Barks in some chapters but then that means the stories follow continuity and remain interesting. Rosa being called a kiss-up I understand, but he puts alot of fun twist in Scrooge's odd little life. I would have loved for him to have written a rescue rangers comic.


----------



## Drums (Jun 17, 2013)

The Thorn Birds by Colleen McCullough.

I had read it years ago but it is such an amazing book that I felt like reading it again.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

_A Shadow in Summer_ by Daniel Abraham

A nice read, fairly paced.


----------



## Hebe (Jun 19, 2013)

_The Image of the City_ written by Kevin Lynch.

Pretty boring for a second read, but helpful, nonetheless.


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

_The Road [Cormac McCarthy]
A Writer's Diary [Virginia Wolf]
The Haunting of Hill House [Jackson Shirley]
The Garden Party and Other Stories [Katherine Mansfield]_


----------



## Hebe (Jun 24, 2013)

_Unfinished Tales_ written by J.R.R.Tolkien, edited by Christopher Tolkien


----------



## Hebe (Jun 29, 2013)

_Fahrenheit 451_ written by Ray Bradbury

Beautiful.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 4, 2013)

_A Clash of Kings_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Zorp (Jul 4, 2013)

All 14 books of the Dresden Files.


----------



## Owl (Jul 4, 2013)

The Various Haunts Of Men by Susan Hill


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

_Kim's Convenience_ by Ins Choi


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2013)

_Matilda_ by Ronald Dalh - in light of the new, smash hit musical on Broadway and West End, and because I'm a fan of the movie, I decided to read the children's book. It's extremely charming and funny, and a very quick read. 

_Hero_ by Perry Moore - my only problem here is that Thom's powers aren't explained well enough, so much that they become something of a plot device at the end. That, and not enough interaction between him and Goran (that could be because the author planned to do a series with these characters before he died). Still a great and groundbreaking read that left me wanting more.

_The Golem's Eye_ (book 2 in the Bartimaeus trilogy) by Jonathan Stroud - Bartimeaus is witty as ever. The author's use of footnotes to tell his inner thoughts is genius. It was easy to figure out the mystery in this one though. Can't wait to finish this book series though. It's extremely entertaining.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 8, 2013)

_Wintergirls_ by Laurie Halse Anderson

Great, but really hard to read if you can relate to it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2013)

_Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn. 

Good read, moving on to the second book.


----------



## daisydee (Jul 9, 2013)

_Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close_ by Jonathan Safran Foer.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 9, 2013)

_Hannibal Rising_ by Thomas Harris

It was good, but not as good as I expected. I love Hannibal's story so I enjoyed it anyway.

_Papter Towns_ by John Green

Amazing, would recommend to anyone who can appreciate a great story with interesting characters. That pretty much goes for every John Green book.

_Divergent_ by Veronica Roth

I had low expectations for this because it's popular and people seem to like shitty things but damn, it was actually great. Fell in love wtih the world and with the characters right away.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 12, 2013)

_Satori_ - Don Winslow
This novel was modeled after the events and thus, "open holes" in the plot of _Shibumi_, which was written by Trevanian, the pen name of Rodney William Whitaker. Basically, Winslow did a ton of research on the family, books, and cultures / histories so he could try to do the original justice - particularly the main character of both novels, Nicholai Hel.

Nicholai is the son of a Russian aristocratic mother and ends up a spy trained in Japan, but there is an amazing amalgamation of cultures, languages, and "hats" he can put on at will, which is reflected in _Satori_. Indeed, that was one of its draws for me. It clips along at a relatively quick pace, written slow in some parts, jarring in others, but it is done in a wonderful way and reflects its nature if it were adapted into, say, television. If you want something to think about, but not overwhelmingly so, I would recommend this.


----------



## Diddy (Jul 15, 2013)

_Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth

Divergent was better, but it was still entertaining and hard to put down. I liked the cliffhanger at the end though it's going to be a bitch to wait for the last book to come out.


----------



## mehandi12 (Jul 15, 2013)

I thought this was a very fun read


----------



## Hebe (Jul 16, 2013)

_The Magic Mountain_ written by Thomas Mann

Woah, thank you, Thomas Mann.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 16, 2013)

The Twilight Saga by Stephanie Meyer  Oh god


----------



## Sassy (Jul 17, 2013)

A Game of Throns book one. Actually interesting kept me captivated even if the author introduced a few characters within it every other chapter. Of course it was a good interesting read & going to read the second book soon.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 17, 2013)

Last book I finished was 'Wealth of Nations' in June.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 17, 2013)

Miranda's Big Mistake by Jill Mansell.

Absolutely loved it! pek Perfect combination of romance and comedy.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2013)

_Grass for His Pillow_ by Lian Hearn. 

Good read, mostly a setup book for the 3rd one in Tales of the Otori. It was exciting because now I feel shit is going to go down in the next one. Looking forward to that. Good stuff from Hearn.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2013)

A Dance With Dragons by GRRM

Interesting for the most part. Some characters moved too damn slow for my taste; the next book should remedy that I believe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

_The Cultural Politics of Emotion_ by Sara Ahmed (monograph)


----------



## creative (Jul 25, 2013)

The Sleeping Beauty Trilogy by Anne Rice.

every once in a while, I gotta rub one off porn just won't cut it. then this shit kicks in. it's everything the 50 shades of grey tries to be but done proper, and with enough appeal to make both sexes feel like disgusting pigs. one of my faves, tbh.


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 25, 2013)

I recently finished Dan Brown's new book, _Inferno_.

Now while most readers may scoff at a Dan Brown book (myself included) this book was a gift from my little sister, so I felt obliged to read it. I can honestly say I'm surprised. Sure, it featured Brown's usual habit of butchering history, but the plotline was well-thought out and executed. It was an enjoyable read.


----------



## Drums (Jul 26, 2013)

Madmoiselle Victorin by debra finnerman.
It was meh. Only read it in hopes of it being like the classic books of this kind written by past century french writers. In comparison to theirs, this was a disappointment. Still, not a bad read for a non demanding reader.


----------



## Hebe (Jul 26, 2013)

_The Iliad_ by Homer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2013)

_The Fall_ by Albert Camus, translated by Justin O'Brien


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 28, 2013)

_A Drop of Chinese Blood_ - James Church.


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2013)

Deathless by Catherynne Valente

Really fucking good, definitely recommend to anyone who's into magical realism or russian history/folklore


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2013)

_Brilliance of the Moon_ by Lian Hearn.

Third book in book in the series and by far the best of the series I've read so far. Quite a tragic and bittersweet ending. Looking forward to the sequel and prequel. I'll have to order those soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2013)

I just finished Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins. Ugh it was painful to read. Just pissed me off.


----------



## Diddy (Aug 1, 2013)

_Life of PI _by Yann Martel

I really loved this book.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2013)

*Drunkard's Walk*

Good read. Like the author's interactions with his sons and his snide comments about some of the well-known physicists and mathematicians.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 6, 2013)

*The Prestige* by Christopher Priest.

Good, but full of uinteresting segments that go nowhere, especially the ending. 
Hats off to Chris Nolan for compressing size while greatly expanding value.


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Aug 8, 2013)

*Crazy Little Thing *- Tracy Brogan. The book was easy to read but it really wasn't that good. I had high hopes for it since I saw it on the top of many lists on Amazon, but it was cheesy and cliche. (Well, I guess I shouldn't have expected so much from a "beach read" in the first place, but whatever.)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 9, 2013)

_5 Myths of Nuclear Weapons_ - Ward Wilson
Review is  if you're interested.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

_Exile and the Kingdom_ by Albert Camus, translated by Carol Cosman


----------



## Hebe (Aug 9, 2013)

_Foucault's Pendulum_ by Umberto Eco


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh Myyy, by George Takei, excellent, funny, loved it.


----------



## Diddy (Aug 12, 2013)

_A Storm of Swords_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Cord (Aug 14, 2013)

_If He Hollers Let Him Go_ by Chester Himes.

It was published in 1945 and I was actually required to read it for a school related work- which I'm glad I did, thoroughly so (lol). It really gives an insightful depiction of racial discrimination in America during those times and the protagonist who's more or less an _Anti- hero_ was quite an interesting character to follow. It was a good read overall.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2013)

Ocean at the end of lane
Gaiman and I are bff's forever, again


----------



## Diddy (Aug 21, 2013)

_Will Grayson, Will Grayson_ by John Green and David Levithan


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 21, 2013)

_The Black Prism_ by Brent Weeks

Started a bit slow but really turned into an interesting book. Have the 2nd one being shipped now.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2013)

_Becoming Madame Mao_ - Anchee Min


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Aug 21, 2013)

_Villette _by Charlotte Bront?. I thought it dragged in some parts, but it was overall a good book. I was also able to practice my middle/high school French while reading it.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 23, 2013)

_War & Peace _— Leo Tolstoy​


----------



## Hebe (Aug 26, 2013)

_The Name of the Rose_ written by Umberto Eco


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 31, 2013)

_Full Frontal Feminism: A Young Woman's Guide to Why Feminism Matters_ - Jessica Valenti

I liked the informal nature of the book, as well as reading something from an outlook different to my own about the issues facing women in the Anglo-Saxon world.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 1, 2013)

_Inferno_ by Dan Brown

He probably makes a lot of things up, but his books are interesting nonetheless ^_^


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2013)

The Places in Between - Rory Stewart

Interesting travelogue, with rich tradition and culture. Full review is on my Goodreads.


----------



## Diddy (Sep 4, 2013)

_It's Kind Of A Funny Story_ by Ned Vizzini

Very few things in common with the movie, was pleasantly surprised. It was a lot more serious than I was expecting.

_The Casual Vacancy_ by JK Rowling


Took me way too long to finish this one. Interesting story but too slow at times. A lot of characters I didn't care about and didn't really bother remembering.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 4, 2013)

I just finished Forty Studies That Changed Psychology by Roger Hock


Easy to digest and that references to the studies were solid but still it managed to be straight forward.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2013)

Comparing Murakami Radio Book 1 (written in 2000-2001) and Book 2 (post-1Q84), one can notice a change in Murakami's writing style. It has become less carefree and lee fun.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 13, 2013)

Summer Knight, book 5 of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2013)

The Elephant Vanishes. Nice read.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

_The Awakening_ by Kate Chopin. It was actually an entertaining book, I thought.


----------



## Diddy (Sep 16, 2013)

_The Help_ by Kathryn Stockett

★★★★☆
Loved it, the characters, the story, everything.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 17, 2013)

_The Fear Artist _- Timothy Hallinan

Couldn't put it down; I have always been a fan of his travel mystery / thrillers, particularly against the backdrop of the underbelly of Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 17, 2013)

The Returned by Jason Mott. Interesting, depressing and not too religious given that it's about the dead coming back.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2013)

The Presentation Secrets of Steve Jobs.

Helpful tips.


----------



## emili (Sep 18, 2013)

Bootstrapping 101 by Bob Reiss.


----------



## Owl (Sep 18, 2013)

I've recently finished the book called The Vows Of Silence, still by Susan Hill. It's the fourth book of the Simon Serrailler series, and like I said before, you guys should definitely read the series.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 28, 2013)

_Lizard_ - Banana Yoshimoto


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone ~ B


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 12, 2013)

_Blood Rites_, book six of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Norwegian Wood
9/10
Beautiful...I want a gf like Midori...
Next , some Philip Roth...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2013)

_Michel Foucault: Key Concepts_ edited by Dianna Taylor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

_Looking Awry: An Introduction to Jacques Lacan through Popular Culture_ by Slavoj Žižek


----------



## Cromer (Oct 14, 2013)

Hexed - part of the iron Druid series by kevin Hearne. Decent reading, not too meaty to prevent me reading it in one sitting.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 14, 2013)

_The Eyes of the Skin_ by Juhani Pallasmaa

Great, great, great essay upon hapticity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

_Wise Blood_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

_Martin Heidegger: Key Concepts_ edited by Bret W. Davis


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2013)

Just finished _You Are Now Less Dumb_. Not as good as _You Are Not So Smart_. Less well organized and repetitive.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2013)

_The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 27, 2013)

_The Rithmatist_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2013)

_Understanding Derrida_ edited by Jack Reynolds & Jonathan Roffe


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 28, 2013)

_Steelheart_ by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Diddy (Oct 29, 2013)

_Allegiant_ by Veronica Roth


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 30, 2013)

Magician (Raymond E. Feist) & Creatures of Light and Darkness (Roger Zelazny)


----------



## Hebe (Oct 30, 2013)

_The Poetics of Space_ written by Gaston Bachelard


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 30, 2013)

_Statecraft: Strategies for a Changing World_ by Margaret Thatcher

As usual anything by Baroness Thatcher is a pleasure to read.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2013)

_The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 31, 2013)

_Casual Vacancy_ by J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

_The Violent Bear It Away_ by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2013)

I've just finished "I Am Pusheen the Cat" by Claire Benton. Not really a novel in the classic sense though. For a more traditional book, I finished "The Dissociation of Haruhi Suzumiya" by Nagaru Tanigawa. A very enjoyable book series and I would recommend it since the books are relatively cheap for a Japan-to-US product. Most people only know this through the anime, but things are so much better developed in the novels mainly because it goes further than the anime did. We also get the introduction of villains who play the foils for the group for most members. I don't want to get too spoil-y since it's the ninth book in the series, but I'm just saying.


----------



## kazuri (Nov 9, 2013)

Why dont you guys mention if the book is good or bad when youre done? If you posted in this thread with just the name of the book you finished, and also posted in the thread for book you just bought, and post in the thread for what youre reading, at least 2 of the 3 posts are rendered useless...



> Steelheart by Brandon Sanderson



Was this book any good? I liked the mistborn series and was thinking of trying another book of his, was unsure of getting this one of the other epic hes writing. Leaning towards steel heart because I hear the other epic is like 10 books long or something?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 9, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Was this book any good? I liked the mistborn series and was thinking of trying another book of his, was unsure of getting this one of the other epic hes writing. Leaning towards steel heart because I hear the other epic is like 10 books long or something?



Yeah it was good. For just 1 book I like it better than Mistborn but we need it to complete in order to properly compare. 

Also, you should definitely give The Way of Kings. It is set to be 10 books long and the first book is 1000 pages + but it is worth it. His best work IMO.



_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ by Scott Lynch

A very good book. This is my 2nd time reading it in preparation for his third book which I bought recently. Onto book 2 for now.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 10, 2013)

_Speak _by Laurie Halse Anderson


----------



## Cromer (Nov 10, 2013)

Hammered by Kevin Hearne.

This settles it; I'm dropping this series very hard indeed. People recommending it to me as an urban fantasy in the vein of the Dresden Files completely miss the point as to why the DF is so good and looking merely at the superficial similarities (snarky protagonist, fantasy kitchen sink etc)


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2013)

*Salvation of a Saint*

Fellow crime novels readers, Keigo Higashino is the real thing!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 11, 2013)

In The Land of Invisible Women:  A Female Doctor's Journey in the Saudi Kingdom.  - Qanta Ahmed
Nothing to Envy:  Ordinary Lives in North Korea - Barbara Demick


----------



## kazuri (Nov 11, 2013)

Finished A Feast for Crows. The hardest of the first 4 for me to get through. A lot I liked about it, but for some reason it didnt beg me to read it like the others. Its kinda strange in retrospect because I liked the development with Arya, Brienne, Cersei, Sansa, Jaime and even Sam.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2013)

The Dark Tower: Book 2: The Drawing of the Three (Stephan King)


----------



## Yasha (Nov 14, 2013)

*QED by Richard Feynman*

I had first-hand experience teaching highschool physics, so I understand how not easy it is to explain abstract ideas like potential energy and vector field to someone. In this book, Feynman was trying to explain one of the most uncommon-sense-ish topics in physics - Quantum electrodynamics - to laymen. That's almost like explaining about internet to cavemen. I am extremely impressed by both the extent to which he had comprehended the subject himself and his wittiness and creativity in making the subject accessible to people who don't know much about it without compromising the accuracy.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2013)

_Red Seas Under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch

I don't know that it is as good as the first but it is still really good. Lot of great moments.


----------



## kazuri (Nov 18, 2013)

Just finished Alloy of Law by Brandon Sanderson.

It was a very enjoyable read. It did not seem as polished as the Mistborn series. At times it came off very young adult. It was very fast paced. I think it could have used some more slower chapters to connect with the characters a bit more. The twist at the end will be very detectable for most people. I would still recommend it to anyone who enjoyed the Mistborn trilogy. The overall world, characters, and plot were quite intriguing.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2013)

*The God Delusion*

I can see where Dawkins is coming from and I agree with lots of the points he made. Religion is a touchy topic. Most people tend to refrain from commenting on other people's faith on grounds of freedom to religion (and minding your own business, of course). I think Dawkins made a valid point that religion doesn't deserve the reverence it's getting. Also, I totally agree that religion shouldn't be forced upon young children. Let them decide what they want to believe when they are mature enough to think for themselves.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2013)

*Henshin by Keigo Higashino*

Further confirms my belief that Keigo is the real deal. His vivid portrayal of complex human psychology with simple language is very impressive. Reading his novels makes me feel like I am watching a movie or drama.


----------



## Risyth (Nov 22, 2013)

Crime and Punishment.

I'm quite proud.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2013)

_The Republic of Thieves_ by Scott Lynch

As far as I am concerned he is 3 for 3. Really hoping the 4th book comes quicker than this one.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 25, 2013)

_Eleanor & Park_ by Rainbow Rowell

At first, I wasn't sure why everyone was so crazy about it. Books that are so hyped make me expect things that I never actually find in the book. This one did not disappoint. Definitely going to reread in the near future.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Portnoys complaint by Philip Roth


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2013)

*Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky*

Pevear and Volokhonsky translation.  Not my first time reading this but it was with this translated version.  Read a lot better than previous versions I've either read or scanned and the flow of the book was much better.  Not much else to say besides that the book is a masterpiece and not boring or stuffy at all.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 27, 2013)

Silverthorn by Raymond E. Feist


----------



## Diddy (Nov 28, 2013)

_Vivian Versus The Apocalypse _ by Katie Coyle


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2013)

Understanding Game theory by Kolokoltsov and Malafeyev [  ]

Very lucid, mathematically robust intro to game theory. Good for easing into the topic.


----------



## Diddy (Nov 30, 2013)

_The Virgin Suicides_ by Jeffrey Eugenides

One of the most odd books I've ever read. It was intriguing and at times bored me with the amount of detail but by the end I fell in love with it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 2, 2013)

Micro by Michael Crichton and Richard Preston.

As an avid Crichton fan was quite disappointed in it. Being published posthumously it's obvious that Michael had only the outline done and Preston had to fill the gaps. Whether Preston just wasn't right for the job, or the original directions he maybe followed perfectly weren't that good to begin with, the book turned out too dry, predictable and obviously "written", as opposed to Crichton's usual vivid and life-like style.


----------



## Diddy (Dec 3, 2013)

_Legend _by Marie Lu


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Dec 3, 2013)

This past weekend:

_Gone Girl _by Gillian Flynn
_The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 9, 2013)

The Song of Songs 

Unknown



> Behold, thou art fair, my love; behold, thou art fair; thou hast doves' eyes within thy locks: thy hair is as a flock of goats, that appear from mount Gilead.



Sexy


----------



## Diddy (Dec 12, 2013)

_The Silence Of The Lambs_ by Thomas Harris

I knew I'd love it from the second I decided to read it and I was not disappointed.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 14, 2013)

_The Blinding Knife_ by Brent Weeks

This was definitely an improvement on the first which was already a good book anyway. It had a few minor things I could see people complaining about but other than those there was always something going on. Intrigue, people dying, problems, solutions, resolutions etc…Sometimes I felt like there wasn't time to breathe but I don't consider that a bad thing. It is certainly better than the boredom that comes from other fantasy series out there when there is so much plodding. 

In any case this series has definitely been elevated to the top of my list.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2013)

_Thinking, Fast and Slow_

Daniel Kahneman may be a top-notched scholar, but he isn't a good writer. The contents are disorganized, repetitive and tedious to read. I'd recommend David McRaney's _You Are Not So Smart_ instead.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 17, 2013)

Just finished Republic of Thieves, I thought it was great. It is very different than the previous books, but mostly because it is setting up the rest of the  series main story arc. It doesn't have as much heists and fighting as the first two, but its still a great story. Lynch is really amazing at words. The secondary story with them as kids is great, sabetha is a real bitch though.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2013)

_The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan. 

This is my 2nd time going through the series and I think I liked it more the first time. It is still an interesting read but the writing is definitely mediocre and there are some issues I had with the plot. Still, fun to read about Greek gods and all of that.


----------



## Table (Dec 22, 2013)

_Waiting to be Heard_ by Amanda Knox.  It was an interesting read, not the best piece of literature but it was nice to hear her story in her voice.  You could really feel her frustration with the ridiculous proceedings in the Italian justice system.


----------



## kazuri (Dec 23, 2013)

Just finished SteelHeart by Brandon Sanderson.

I thought it was really good. It's a really interesting world. Its a little young adult but I'd say its about the same level of harry potter when it comes to that. YA but still a great book for adults to read. If you like super heros, you'll probably like it.If you demand lots of boring stuff between the awesome action, like ASOIF, maybe not. I cant wait for the next installment.

note: I in no way mean any offense to ASOIF, I love the boring descriptive bits too, really brings you into the world.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 24, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Just finished SteelHeart by Brandon Sanderson.
> 
> I thought it was really good. It's a really interesting world. Its a little young adult but I'd say its about the same level of harry potter when it comes to that. YA but still a great book for adults to read. If you like super heros, you'll probably like it.If you demand lots of boring stuff between the awesome action, like ASOIF, maybe not. I cant wait for the next installment.
> 
> note: I in no way mean any offense to ASOIF, I love the boring descriptive bits too, really brings you into the world.



You should give The Rithmatist a go as well. Another YA series Sanderson put out recently. Steelheart is better but TR has some interesting stuff in it as well. 


_The Sea of Monsters_ by Rick Riordan. 

Definitely thought more highly of this series the first time I went through. It is just okay. Short books that move fast enough but just never really maximize on the potential.


----------



## Luna (Dec 25, 2013)

_The Hobbit_- J.R.R. Tolkien

_A Game of Thrones_- G.R.R. Martin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 25, 2013)

_The Ambassadors Mission _(Trudi Canavan)


----------



## Jimin (Dec 26, 2013)

NIV Bible. Wow, that took much longer than I thought it would. There are a lot of interesting stories in there though. I think it's well worth reading.


----------



## Touman (Dec 26, 2013)

Green lantern Blackest Night


----------



## Diddy (Jan 1, 2014)

_Prodigy_ by Marie Lu

It took me way too long to read this book seeing as it was actually entertaining and fast paced. I'm curious to see how the series will end.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 1, 2014)

"Family Storms" by V.C. Andrews


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2014)

The Silence Of The Lambs by Thomas Harris

Pretty good, but the movie was better.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 1, 2014)

The Spider by Jennifer Estep. Latest book in her Elemental Assassin series. It was good.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 2, 2014)

Fall of Giants by Ken Follett.

Two months of brain rot finally finished today.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2014)

1984 by George Orwell 9.5/10

Great read. :>


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2014)

Beowulf

The Theban Plays

The Armageddon Rage (George R. R. Martin)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 9, 2014)

_Seeing Red_ by Frank Beddor 

Starting on _City of Lost Souls _now


----------



## Diddy (Jan 11, 2014)

_The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2014)

_The Titan's Curse_ by Rick Riordan

This one was better than the first 2. IIRC this is why I thought more highly the first time through than I did now and that is because the later books get better.


----------



## Diddy (Jan 17, 2014)

_Thirteen Reasons Why_ by Jay Asher

I heard mixed reviews about this, a lot of people praised it to no end while others said it was overrated. I'm somewhere in the middle. The book was entertaining enough but it was also somewhat shallow. I probably won't reread it anytime soon.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2014)

Been reading some True Crime books by Harold Schechter out of curiosity for the dark side of human psychology.

_Deviant _- About Edward Gein, the real-life inspiration for Norman Bates and Buffalo Bill. He hung his victims by heel from the ceiling and slaughtered them like pigs. Most interesting is his human body part collection - salted vulva, skull cap bowl, human skin lampshade and chairs, face masks and a mammary vest flayed from a woman's torso.

_Deranged_ - A brilliant reconstruction of Albert Fish's murder cases. Page-turner. Grisly details about his sick obsessions, how he tortured his victims and disposed of their bodies after killing them. An intriguing glimpse into how the mind of a deranged psycho-killer works.

Needless to say, both are not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

Last three books I read were "The Disaster Artist", "Song of Spider-Man", and "DisneyWar". All 3 were absolutely fantastic and fascinating books.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

Hyperion (Dan Simmons), The Chrysalids (John Wyndham) and Expedition to Earth (Arthur C. Clarke)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 19, 2014)

_Dance, Dance, Dance_ - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Diddy (Jan 22, 2014)

_Ready Player One_ by Ernest Cline

I finished this today and I already want to start it again. Took me a little to get into it but when I did I couldn't stop reading. I loved the writing and the action and above all that there was no dumb love triangle or too much drama compared to all the other YA books I read and ended up enjoying.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2014)

_The Battle of the Labyrinth_ by Rick Riordan.

This might be the 2nd best of the series so far. Again, none of them are real standouts but an okay series overall.


----------



## Diddy (Feb 8, 2014)

_Let It Snow_ by John Green, Maureen Johnson and Lauren Myracle

First two stories of this book were fun to read and were cute. Lauren, who had the role of tying them all together, completely butchered the task.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 10, 2014)

Wool Omnibus Edition By Hugh Howey


----------



## Diddy (Feb 11, 2014)

_The Titan's Curse_ by Rick Riordan


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 11, 2014)

_The Anatomy of Being_ - Shinji Moon

Brilliant. Freaking. Poet.


----------



## Oceania (Feb 11, 2014)

_Scared Sh*tless: 1,003 facts that will scare the sh*t out of you_

I recommend it for those who love interesting facts and such.


----------



## Saru (Feb 11, 2014)

_Wonder_ by R.J. Palacio


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

_Small Arguments _by Souvankham Thammavongsa, edited by Beth Follett


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2014)

_Žižek: A Reader's Guide_ by Kelsey Wood


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 25, 2014)

_The Last Olympian_ by Rick Riordan.

Not too bad a finish. Definitely still a lot of room for him to grow as a writer.


----------



## Omolara (Feb 25, 2014)

^^Then you'll love Heroes of Olympus.
I just finished The Broken Kingdoms by N.K. Jemisin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

_Tropic of Cancer_ by Henry Miller


----------



## Drums (Mar 4, 2014)

A streetcar named desire by Tennessee Williams


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 6, 2014)

_The Lost Hero_ by Rick Riordan.

This was the return book to The Heroes of Olympus series and I have to say, it is definitely better than any of the original 5 books. I really enjoyed the way he was able to expand the world and branch out while maintaining some of the old charms the other books did have to offer.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 6, 2014)

First Law Trilogy#1:The Blade Itself.
It's pretty good.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 8, 2014)

_The Son of Neptune_ by Rick Riordan

Mostly I would just echo my thoughts on the first book. However, in this book a major flaw jumped out at me and that is that the conflicts never felt dangerous or suspenseful at all. We were told just how hard and impossible everything would be but it didn't go down that way. Everything more or less breezed by in battle and there were no real consequences. Left me feeling kind of cheated at the end of the book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

_Autobiographical Comics: Life Writing in Pictures_ by Elisabeth El Rafaie


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2014)

Brain Rules by John Medina.

Mediocre writing styles. Not very useful.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 12, 2014)

_The Mark of Athena_ by Rick Riordan. 

This one improved on the flaws I mentioned but most of the characters felt too much alike in this one. It may sound like I am nitpicking but while I find these books enjoyable I feel like each one has just that one stand out thing wrong that keeps it from being elevated.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2014)

_The House of Hades_ by Rick Riordan

This one had a few of the peak moments of the series IMO. Still a bit bland as far as suspense goes and convenient saviors and such but still enjoyable enough.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2014)

_The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## IdioticGamer (Mar 31, 2014)

Finished the classic autobiographical book called The Great Escape by Paul Brickhill.

Looks like non-fiction can be as interesting as fiction too


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 1, 2014)

_Words of Radiance_ by Brandon Sanderson

2nd book of a supposed 10. If BS can hold to his streak this could go down as one of the best fantasy series ever. Maybe even the best.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 2, 2014)

The Night Angel trilogy, and the five Monarchies of God books.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 3, 2014)

_The Amulet of Samarkand_ by Jonathan Stroud. 

There was potential here but it never quite lived up to what I thought it could be. Decent enough and a quick read if you have time to kill between more anticipated releases.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 4, 2014)

_Path of Destruction
Rule of Two
Dynasty of Evil_

By Drew Karpyshyn.

.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Temeraire-His Majesty's Dragon.
Got through two-thirds of the book, then realized nothing had happened. The main character is a bland romanticized idiot, and his dragon, for all his pseudo-intelligenence, has the emotional scope of a lump of wax.
It's terrible; don't read it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2014)

_The Golem's Eye_ by Jonathan Stroud. 

2nd book in The Bartimaeus Trilogy. Started off slow but actually ended up being better than the first book.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 5, 2014)

The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan.
A most astounding work of art.
Pretty damn good.
EDIT: Ok, so it wasn't*that*good.
It was just...kinda really good. Good in that fun way.
I'd give it an 8/10 or so.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 7, 2014)

The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan.
Dragged at times, but the climax was worth it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 7, 2014)

The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan.
I can see the drop in quality already, though that may just be due to the absence of Rand.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

_Somewhere in the Universe: Poems by Charles Siedlecki_


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2014)

Tuf Voyaging by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 10, 2014)

The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan. Best of the first four Wheel of Time book.
Very entertaining.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 11, 2014)

Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan.
Pretty terrible. I despise most of the female characters.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 11, 2014)

_Ptolemy's Gate_ by Jonathan Stroud. 

The final book of the Bartimaeus Trilogy and a pretty good ending. While not the best trilogy ever written it is definitely worth a read.


----------



## Drums (Apr 11, 2014)

gone with the wind by Margaret Mitchell

deserves all the praise it's got


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2014)

The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying

To summarize, Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs is wrong. Self-actualization shouldn't be the last priority. It should be the first or second.


----------



## Mako (Apr 12, 2014)

The Book Thief
I'm off to finish the movie now.


----------



## StrawhatMeriel (Apr 13, 2014)

I just finished reading a novel called "Tree" by F. Sionil Jose. It's required for my literature subject. It's the second part of The Rosales Saga. A historical Filipino novel written in English. As a Filipino I find it hard to understand; the author used very deep vocabulary in this novel that you have to have a dictionary by your side to understand it(I spent more time finding words in the dictionary rather than reading the novel itself)..

It's about a boy who grew up in a small town called "Rosales". He's a son of a plantation manager and the grandson of the landlord respected by the people around them. He was surrounded by people beneath his social class, servants and tenants. The story was told from the viewpoint of the boy who also, like his grandfather, believed that the Balete tree in their town was the guardian and protected them all from evil.

At first, I didn't liked this at all, the story didn't appeal to me, but as I read it, I started to enjoy it. It's a very touching story. Hands down to F. Sionil Jose!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 16, 2014)

The Darkness That Comes Before by Scott Bakker.
Interesting read. Though Kellhus seems er, off, to me. Serwe's PoV was pretty good.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 21, 2014)

Pawn of Prophecy by David Eddings.
Elric of Melnibone by Michael Moorcock.
Jhereg by Steve Brust.
Good, entertaining reads. Pretty short, too.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 21, 2014)

annihilation by jeff vandermeer


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 21, 2014)

_The Ring of Solomon_ by Jonothan Stroud

Between the final book of the trilogy and this new one I am definitely enjoying him more as an author. He is pretty good at character development. The biggest problem is that the focus of the story (Bartimaeus) just ins't all that interesting. He isn't the only focus character though.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 25, 2014)

finished the Mockingjay audiobook (which I don't recommend btw - read the book - the voice actor is not good imo) and I still can't believe 
*Spoiler*: _MAJOR END OF STORY SPOILER, you have been warned_ 



Sandra Collins Gale killed Prim




  

Aside from Haymich and Katniss, they were my favorite characters.
Then Sandra Collins had them destroyed.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 25, 2014)

Steelheart by Brandon Sanderson.
Best superhero novel out there, IMO.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 26, 2014)

Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch.
Excellent stuff.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 27, 2014)

Storm Front by Jim Butcher.
Pretty meh. Good prose, decent plot, but nothing really groundbreaking.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 28, 2014)

Hounded by Kevin Hearne.
Hexed by Kevin Hearne.
Hammered by Kevin Hearne.
Hammered was really, really good.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 28, 2014)

Hobbit and Lord of the Rings.

Inheritance Cycle. 

Iliad and Odyssey. 

Journey to the West.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 29, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Hobbit and Lord of the Rings.
> 
> *Inheritance Cycle. *
> 
> ...



Why would you willingly torture yourself?
Good reads, though. JttW is legit for the most part.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> _Ptolemy's Gate_ by Jonathan Stroud.
> 
> The final book of the Bartimaeus Trilogy and a pretty good ending. While not the best trilogy ever written it is definitely worth a read.



I love these books...but I read em back when I was a lot younger. Plan on re-reading them. 

Just finished Running Man. Loved it.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 30, 2014)

Finished rereading Divergent by Veronica Roth like for the 3rd time. I don't even know why I'm doing this


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

The Sands of Mars by Arthur C. Clarke. Very interesting read.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 3, 2014)

Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher.
Academ's Fury by Jim Butcher.
Cursor's Fury by Jim Butcher.
Captain's Fury by Jim Butcher.
Princep's Fury by Jim Butcher.
First Lord's Fury by Jim Butcher.
Wow. I've been busy.
Codex Alera is what Wheel of Time should've been. Nuff said.
8.5/10.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 7, 2014)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson.
I don't get why this book gets so much hate. It was a very entertaining, and pretty fast-paced book. Sure, we didn't get obvious massive info dumps, but we did get were subtle bit-by-bit ones.


Gardens of the Moon was a great book which had one major flaw.
Characterization.
I just couldn't bring myself to give a shit about any of the characters.
If Kaladin gets awesome moments, I'd be like 'you're the fuckin' shit, Kal!' because Sanderson's characterization is great. But when Paran got his cool moments, I was like 'that's...really cool, bro'.
The characterization was god awful. Guess that's what comes when you have 15+ PoVs in the first book of a series.
8/10.


----------



## blackbird (May 10, 2014)

_Musashi_ by Eiji Yoshikawa. 

Loved it but I'm also somewhat of the ideal target audience for historic samurai novels. The ending disappointed, sadly, but overall it was a great ride. While I knew it was long, I was quite shocked to find, having read it as an e-book, that it's almost 1000 pages. O_o


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 16, 2014)

Red Seas Under Red Skies by Scott Lynch
Great book. Not as good as Lies of Locke Lamora, but great, nonetheless. 8/10

Republic of Thieves by Scott Lynch.
Shit. The book looks like it's going somewhere...and then it doesn't.
Sabetha, alongside Denna from Kingkiller, and Egwene from Wheel of Time make the trio of the worst female characters in fantasy.
I guess that's expected, considering Scott Lynch and Rothfuss are tight. 6.5/10

Across the Nightingale Floor by Lian Hearn.
You know you're a bad writer when you write in the first person PoV...and you character still lacks depth. Hearn doesn't really know shit about Japan(calling a boken a pole and all that). The romance was cringe-worthy, too. 6.5/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2014)

_Timely Irreverence_ by Jay MillAr


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 19, 2014)

The Red Knight by Miles Cameron.
Fuck me, but I haven't had this much fun in a book since I read The Way of Kings.
Cameron writes some of the best fight scenes I've ever read.
The main character is an arrogant bastard who's full of so much win, while still managing to have depth.
The book may have dragged at times, most of the characters weren't as developed as they could be, and the villain was shitty, but I still enjoyed it.

*shrugs*
Meh. I guess the whole bloody battlefield/badass protag shtick appeals to me.
8.5/10


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2014)

Odd Thomas - 8.5 

Really enjoyed it and a good build up. Ending was sad but enjoyable. Loved the Odd character.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 22, 2014)

The Robots of Dawn by Isaac Asimov
[sp]Giskard is a mind-reading robot, wut!? And is planning the manufacture of more like him?!
That was not where I was expecting the storyline to go. I figured this book would have a robot "killer" but I was fixated on it being Daneel. It circles back to the story in I, Robot with the machines subtly influencing human economy and society.[/sp]


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 23, 2014)

The Fell Sword by Miles Cameron.
Was pretty slow for the first ten chapters due to the introduction of new characters. It picked up when Gabriel got center stage tho.
Great book.
Cameron seems to like the word 'shrug' an awful lot.
8/10


----------



## Cyphon (May 27, 2014)

_Hawkwood's Voyage_ by Paul Kearney

A bit slow at times and takes awhile to get into but ultimately a satisfying read. A lot stronger later on which makes me look forward to the next book.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 28, 2014)

Tome of the Undergates by Sam Sykes.
Pretty damn witty, at times. Has few interesting characters, and some dull ones.
Read like D&D, to be honest.
7/10


----------



## Cyphon (May 29, 2014)

_The Heretic Kings_ by Paul Kearney

Book 2 of The Monarchies of God and while an improvement on the first I would still call this a middle of the road series. It is solidly done but there is nothing overly exciting in it that truly hooks me.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 29, 2014)

Now I feel bad for recc'ing it to you.
It's mostly military fantasy, though, so beware.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 30, 2014)

Was in the mood for some traditional high fantasy. Just something to read between my grimdark fantasy reads.
Nine Princes in Amber by Roger Zelazny.
Guns of Avalon by Roger Zelazny.
Nothing mindblowing like some would say. Actually poorly written, at times.
It took me two books to realize that I didn't even like the protagonist - Corwin - much. He's pretty much just like his brothers. Shallow, even.


----------



## Invidia (May 31, 2014)

_The Famished Road_ by Ben Okri.

Really surreal and kind of quietly unsettling. I loved it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 1, 2014)

_The Iron Wars_ by Paul Kearney

A big step up from the first 2 IMO. A lot more interesting and better paced. My biggest complaint is just how short it was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished Texas Gothic by Rosemary Clement-Moore. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did (ghosts aren't my thing). But it was fun and decently written.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 1, 2014)

Skin Game, by Jim Butcher. Solid yarn. Not the finest in the series, but still, so fun, very feels, wow. (Also, like 6 other Dresdeb side stories, and 4 other Sanderson books (Mistborn trilogy, The Emperor's Soul, etc.) over the last few months.)


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 2, 2014)

Yendi by Steven Brust. Pretty good. I hate the fact that the publication order isn't the chronological order.


----------



## Scratchy (Jun 3, 2014)

Veniss Underground by Jeff Vandermeer

decent first act, good second (don't think i ever saw second person perspective pulled off so well) and _amazing_ third act (which makes up most of the book). excellent prose, very dreamlike from start to finish (which seems to be common for vandermeer novels) and very well realized nightmarish world.

overall less focused on plot and more on the setting and its influence on the protagonists.

4/5


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 3, 2014)

The Grim Company by Luke Scull
Just fuckin' awesome. At first glance, it seems to be a Mistborn/First Law clone, but it's actually so much more. It's also a much better debut than The Final Empire and The Blade Itself.
All the PoV characters are interesting and likeable. The humor is excellent. The plot and prose are great, too.
8.5/10
I'd give it a 9/10 but it still lacks that Way of Kings quality.
I recommend.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2014)

_The Second Empire_ by Paul Kearney. 

I don't think I liked it as much as the third book and some of the deaths and all of the western stuff seemed tacked on but overall pretty enjoyable. Ending was pretty crazy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

_Matchless: A Christmas Story - An Illumination of Hans Christian Andersen's Classic "The Little Match Girl"_ written & illustrated by Gregory Macguire


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 4, 2014)

_Dead Irish_ by John Lescroart. 

Should not that I listened to this and I have to say, easily the best reader I have come across in my encounters with audiobooks. Outside of that I think it was a really entertaining story as well. Am definitely continuing in this series.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 4, 2014)

It's a light novel, but whatevs.
Chrome Shelled Regios volume 1-3.
The plot isn't all that good, the characters are pretty flat, and the worldbuilding is pretty poor.
But it's a light novel so it's pretty expected.
I hate the way the author has to tell the reader what the character is thinking.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 4, 2014)

God Toched, Book I of Demon Accords by John Conroe. Decent urban fantasy, not really something special, at least yet, but good if you are a fan of urban fantasy and have some time to kill.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 5, 2014)

A Dance With Dragons by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2014)

_The Vig_ by John Lescroart

Listened to the audiobook. Not as good as the first but still solid with the same reader who is great.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 9, 2014)

_Ship's From the West_ by Paul Kearney

A disappointing final book. Felt rushed with a lot of tacked on deaths and just reminded me mostly of how the series was as a whole. So much went unsaid and unexplained it seems like. I think overall I would give the series a C.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 10, 2014)

^Goddamnit, Cyphon.

Meh. Chrome Shelled Regios volumes 4~14.
It's become much better. While I wouldn't name it alongside fantasy novels like A Storm of Swords, The Way of Kings, etc, it shows that there is hope for the light novel genre.
7/10


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2014)

_The Mist-Torn Witches_ and _Witches in Red_ by Barb Hendee. Quite enjoyable for me.


----------



## Vila (Jun 16, 2014)

Cal Leandros: Slashback by Rob Thurman. Leandros books are my favorite urban fantasy books.
Book one of Chronicles of the Black company by Glen Cook. Those books are dark, but worth reading.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 16, 2014)

Chrome Shelled Regios volumes 15~24.

Great stuff. Very obvious that the author really matured. I wouldn't call it 'great literature', but it sure as hell is better than a lot of traditional fantasy novels I've read.
The main character is relatable, the romance never affected the plot, and the fight scenes were expertly done.
Entertaining.
9/10.


----------



## Jirou (Jun 19, 2014)

*If I Stay* by Gayle Forman

The book reviews are achingly real. Such emotions overflow through me, I really have how music played a big part in the story. Not just the protagonist's story, but also even the supporting characters'.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

_The Complete Short Stories of Ernest Hemingway: The Finca Vig?a Edition_ published by Scribner


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2014)

_Skin Game_ by Jim Butcher

Another good entry in the Dresden Files.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2014)

_Translations from the Chinese_ edited & translated by Arthur Waley, illustrations by C. Leroy Baldridge


----------



## Weapon (Jun 22, 2014)

On the weekend I started and finished Grotesque and Out, two Japanese classics by Natsuo Kirino.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2014)

_The Warded Man_ by Peter V. Brett

IMO one of the better first books to a fantasy series. So well balanced with enjoyable POV characters and pacing that doesn't overwhelm with too many names or ideas dropped on you all at once. 2nd time reading it and even more enjoyable this time around.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2014)

_The 13th Juror_ by John Lescroart

This is the 4th book in the Dismas Hardy series and had a really nice twist at the end. Probably the best book in the series to this point.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2014)

_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collevtion, Vol. 1_

Always been a TMNT fan but have never read the source material. I won't call it great or anything but the nostalgia factor still plays a big role and it did have it's moments. Also had a lot of extra content from the creators.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou v1~13
Had a lot of potential that it didn't live up to. The author couldn't decide on whether to keep it light-hearted or philosophical.
The characters are shallow for the most part. The plot is decent, but was haphazard at times.
The fights, while not great, were just...good.
The magic system could have been more developed, though that's probably because magic is a pseudo-neo concept in the story.
Great worldbuilding, though.
6.5/10


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2014)

_The Player of Games, by Iain M. Banks. Another excellent Culture novel. _


----------



## Weapon (Jun 29, 2014)

I bought *Seinlanguage* yesterday and it jumped right up to the top of my priority list. It was a nice read and only took about two sittings of the book to finish it in one day. 

Despite it using material that I've heard him use in stand up and in Seinfeld itself it was still an enjoyable read that had me laughing quite abit.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2014)

_The Desert Spear_ by Peter V. Brett

A lot of people don't like this 2nd book in the series but I still enjoyed it. It definitely isn't as good as the first but it still shares a lot of similarities with the first and if you enjoy the first I can still see a lot here you should like.

I am interested to see what the third book has in store since this will be my first time reading it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 2, 2014)

It by Stephen King. That scene at the end ruined the whole damn thing (you know the one).


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 2, 2014)

_Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection, Vol. 2_

Not all that great for the most part but I still like getting the extra stuff from the authors throughout and learning the true TMNT canon even if it isn't all that great.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 5, 2014)

_The Daylight War_ by Peter V. Brett

I am having trouble placing this book tbh. The first (close to half) of the book gave us a new POV and took the story backwards to see a lot we already knew but from a different perspective. It isn't that it was uninteresting but it felt a bit pointless. On top of that there was so much other stuff I was more interested in getting to after the last book that I lost patience seeing so much of this book spent on the past.

This book is also very poorly named. In the long run it doesn't matter but I would be interested to find out why this name was chosen when the book quite literally has nothing to do with the title. He also really fucked up the main character. I really liked him in the first 2 books but he found himself a woman and became pretty terrible in a lot of ways. Some of it was almost repulsive to read. On the other hand, he did have some other characters step up and become much better.

All things considered I still enjoy the way he writes and even with a lot of wasted pages and not a huge jump forward, I found it mostly enjoyable and am looking forward to the next book.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 8, 2014)

_Fated_ by Benedict Jacka.

Decent enough book. Not bad but nothing too exciting either.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay I just finished The Stormlight Archives Book 1: The Way of Kings, Part II.

Will finally move on to Book 2: The Words of Radiance this week.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 8, 2014)

_While England Sleeps_ 
Promptly got my guts opened and heart stomped by it 


I said I'd read Verne, but couldn't fight my urges and started another romance, the _Cut & Run_ series 
It's been pretty entertaining so far. I still want to read Verne at some point.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 9, 2014)

just finished 'the circle' by dave eggers. man what an ending.

With all the technology advancements happening today, the plot points and structure of this book seem so spot on. scary even.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 9, 2014)

_Cursed_ by Benedict Jacka

Better than the first but still not really hooked.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 10, 2014)

Childhood's End (Arthur C. Clarke)
The Wasp Factory (Ian Banks)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 11, 2014)

_Cut and Run_ from Abigail Roux and Madeleine Urban


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 11, 2014)

_Taken_ by Benedict Jacka


Seems the series improves with each book.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 12, 2014)

_Sticks and Stones_ from Abigail Roux and Madeleine Urban.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2014)

_Tender Buttons_ by Gertrude Stein


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 13, 2014)

_Fish and Chips_ from Abigail Roux and Madeleine Urban.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 14, 2014)

Transformers: Retribution by David J Williams.
Nice read.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 14, 2014)

_Chosen_ by Benedict Jacka

Continues the upward trend of the series. Really finding its stride.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 15, 2014)

_Divide and Conquer._


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 16, 2014)

_Armed and Dangerous._


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 16, 2014)

The Turn Of The Screw by Henry James. Creepy, just how I like it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2014)

The Stormlight Archives Book 2: The Words of Radiance


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 18, 2014)

_Stars and Stripes_.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 19, 2014)

_Touch & Geaux._


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2014)

_Brandon Sanderson_
-The Way of Kings
-Words of Radiance

-The Final Empire
-The Well of Ascension
-The Hero of Ages

_Patrick Rothfuss_
-The Name of the Wind
-The Wise Man's Fear

_Assorted Author_
-HTML5 & CSS3
-Beat the Market 
-Hackers Heroes of the Computer Revolution
-Principles of Economics
-Hacking Firefox

.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 22, 2014)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection, Vol. 4*

Thought this was the best overall. The next one ends the run of the original comics. Not sure I will jump into any of the other ones.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2014)

_The Ring of Solomon_ by Jonathan Stroud

Even without the chemistry between Bartimaeus and Nathaniel, Stroud shows that he's still got it. His witty writing and exciting scenarios are all still present in this prequel.

Granted, the mystery was easier to solve early on in this one than the others. I guessed Kabah was behind the Sheba attack long before the reveal.

Overall, I loved it, and would love for Stroud to write another if he wanted to.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2014)

The Fault In Our Stars.


----------



## Dominus (Aug 5, 2014)

*Candide* by *Voltaire*.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Aug 6, 2014)

*How To Train your Dragon & How to be a Pirate* by Cressida Cowell-Found them both rather hilarious  and rather entertaining oddly enjoy it more than the movies which is completely different.

*White Fang* by Jack London- Loved how it went with the perspective  and life of that of a wolf and how it goes into a wolf's behaviour while avoiding humanising the wolf or the rest of the animals in the book.


----------



## TristinTargaryen (Aug 9, 2014)

Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
Hardball: How Politics Is Played by Chris Matthews
Why Geography Matters: Three Challenges Facing America
and A Feast For Crows by George R.R. Martin

The first three on this list were all required for school, but they were very enjoyable and insightful books, and I was glad I read them. And AFFC was just outstanding, it felt like a lot of tense build-up for something big happening in A Dance With Dragons and future books.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 11, 2014)

50 Shades of Gray.

Quite possibly one of the worst books I've ever read.

Edit:
Also _Finished Scarlet Tides_ and _Valour_.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Ultimate Collection, Vol. 5*

This wrapped up the volumes from the original TMNT comics. Decent stuff. Overall I thought the Turtles comics were pretty boring and at times all over the place with the different stories. An anthology like feel instead of a constantly progressing story.


_The Mercy Rule, Nothing but the Truth, The Hearing, The Oath, The First Law and The Second Chair_ by John Lescroart. 

I have been listening to this series on audiobook over time and just haven't updated so I forget the specifics of each book but they have all been enjoyable. Nothing that is going to blow you away with most of the twists and such but never really too dull either.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 2, 2014)

Skulduggery Pleasant - Armageddon Outta Here (Derek Landy)


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 3, 2014)

_acceptance_ by jeff vandermeer

amazing conclusion to the trilogy


----------



## Random Stranger (Sep 3, 2014)

Tower Lord by Anthony Ryan.

Dropped it half way through. It seems that some time after writing the first book  he discovered tumblr and had been on full sjw mode while writing the this book. Such a shame since Blood Song was a great book.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2014)

_The Red Wolf Conspiracy_ by Robert V.S. Redick.

Pretty good. Takes awhile to grow on you but once it does there is some solid intrigue and characters to carry you through.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 4, 2014)

Fevre Dream by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

_The Ruling Sea_ by Robert V.S. Redick

There is some good stuff to be found in these books but for me some of it feels disjointed. Like the ideas aren't always fleshed out or brought together in the most fluent way.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 2, 2014)

_The Hedge Knight_ by George R.R. Martin

I had read this before in graphic novel format and just finished listening to the audiobook. I really like this story and wish I could get a copy of the paperback. Sucks that it is like 100 bucks for the shit or I would already own it.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 3, 2014)

_The Sworn Sword_ by George R.R. Martin

Not as good as _The Hedge Knight_ but still fun hearing the story of Dunc and Egg.


----------



## Drums (Oct 3, 2014)

The Shadow Line by Joseph Conrad. The main character is kind of grating to the nerves but the book is interesting.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 3, 2014)

_The River of Shadows_ by Robert V.S. Redick

The best of the quartet so far. Onto the last one.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 10, 2014)

The Casual Vacancy (J.K. Rowling) & Lord of Light (Roger Zelazny)


----------



## Eternity (Oct 21, 2014)

The Bankok Secret (Anthony Grey)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2014)

_Creativity, Inc.: Overcoming the Unseen Forces That Stand in the Way of True Inspiration_ by Ed Catmull and Amy Wallace

A must-read for anyone who is a fan of Disney, Pixar, or just wants to learn about what it takes to become a great leader and motivator.


----------



## Drums (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweet Bird of Youth by Tennessee Williams

Just to see what the fuss was about.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 12, 2014)

_The Silver Curlew,_ by Eleanor Farjeon

I found it in the box with my old childhood books and I read it yesterday in a nostalgic whimp. A bit old fashioned but still a beautiful and entertaining story


----------



## Sadako (Nov 12, 2014)

_Palliative Care Nursing_, for school. I pretty much never take the time to read fiction anymore.


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2014)

Redeemed,  HOuse of night series,  final book by P.C. Cast and Kristen Cast


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 14, 2014)

_The New Genetics_.

Its more of a pro GMO propaganda and marketing spiel than an objective look at genetics.  But, it does contain some interesting info.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 14, 2014)

Battle Axe

The Red Knight
The Fell Sword

Leviathan Wakes
Caliban's War


----------



## kire (Nov 19, 2014)

The Mortal Instruments. Book one  City of Bones.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2014)

Cloud Atlus by David Mitchell.

Wow...


----------



## kire (Dec 10, 2014)

The Mortal Instruments. Book two City of Ashes by Cassandra Clare.

This is one of my favorite series.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2014)

_Malicious Bots_ by Ken Dunham and Jim Melnick.

A small history of botnets and basic expositionary info.  2/5


----------



## Satie (Dec 12, 2014)

I finished rereading _His Dark Materials_ not so long ago.
Also read some Annie Ernaux novels in French.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

_The Voice of Reason: A V.I.P. Pass to Enlightenment_ by Chael Sonnen.

Its more like a collection of blogged chapters than a book.  Lots of critical thinking and unique perspectives on topics ranging from the Godfather movie franchise to Nixon's impeachment.  

Excellent read.  9.5/10.


----------



## kire (Dec 16, 2014)

The Mortal Instruments. Book three city of glass by Cassandra Clare.
 And The Last Days of Lorien by Pitticus Lore


----------



## kazuri (Dec 17, 2014)

Finished The Rithmatist recently. Its YA, but its just like you would expect from sanderson, a really interesting world and magic system. Will definitely pick up the sequel when it comes out.


----------



## Solar (Dec 20, 2014)

I finished E.M. Foster's _Aspects of the Novel_. It was a good read. I learned a lot about literary criticism with respect to modernism. I don't know if I agree with some of his points, but I think it's a nice thing to think about.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 25, 2014)

_Heaven Sent: The Heather Miller Story_ by Scott Brown

This is the true story about a little girl who at 10 is diagnosed with cancer. Very powerful stuff.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2014)

_The Outsiders_ by S.E. Hinton. 

So much achieved in so few pages. Great book.


----------



## kire (Dec 27, 2014)

Books 4 and 5 of the mortal instruments series


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 27, 2014)

_The Slow Regard of Silent Things_ by Patrick Rothfuss. 

Auri is definitely one of the more interesting character POV's I have read and it really easy to get lost in her world. At the same time, I don't think it is something that would be great for larger books so it was good that this was short. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2015)

_The World of Ice & Fire: The Untold History of Westeros and The Game of Thrones_ by. George R.R. Martin


----------



## Solar (Jan 2, 2015)

_Divine Comedy_ by Dante

All three parts in free verse. I liked it. I thought it got better as it went on. It's a shame that the first part is the one everyone talks so much about.


----------



## kire (Jan 5, 2015)

City of heavenly fire by Cassandra  Clare


----------



## Drums (Jan 6, 2015)

Tropic of cancer by Henry Miller

contains a lot of and heavy swearing but it's interesting in general


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2015)

_The Broken Eye_ by Brent Weeks

Probably could have been a little shorter but still very enjoyable. One of my top 5 ongoing series. Maybe as high as number 2.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 7, 2015)

_Daisuke _  by Natsume Sōseki.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2015)

Ancillary justice. Read the first half a dozen chapters. Garbage goes into the bin

I would have tried to finish it, but there is a dozen other book I desoerately would like to read better


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2015)

_The Magician's Land_ by Lev Grossman

I wasn't a big fan of this series but this final book was pretty good and it was my favorite of the 3. Nice ending.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

_Hidden_ by Benedict Jacka.

Short and sweet. I love me some long books but it is also nice when you can finish a book in one day and still get satisfying content. Good addition to the series.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 15, 2015)

Wizard's First Rule (_Terry Goodkind_)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

_Firefight_ by Brandon Sanderson.


Sanderson always has interesting ideas and a solid story to put forth. The weakness here is the protagonist and only getting his point of view.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2015)

_The Great Bazaar & Brayan's Gold_ by Peter V. Brett

A quick and fun read. Really love the world Brett has created and have been waiting to get this book. Worth it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2015)

_The Blood of Olympus_ by Rick Riordan. 

An okay finish to an okay series. A little too clean and happy for my tastes.


----------



## kire (Jan 22, 2015)

Dead as a doornail by charlaine Harris.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 23, 2015)

_The Maze Runner_ by James Dashner. 

It was okay. Some of the language choice is cringeworthy and the plot isn't terribly interesting but it leaves enough questions to make me want to find out the answers.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2015)

Pygmalion by Shaw.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Scorch Trials_ by James Dashner.

Not sure if it was actually more interesting than the first book on its own merits or it was more because I had already seen the first movie and because this one started to answer questions from the first. In any case it was a decent read.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2015)

_The Death Cure_ by James Dashner.

A decent enough ending to the trilogy. On to the prequel.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 25, 2015)

In the Winter Dark (_Tim Winton_)


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

_The Kill Order_ by James Dashner.

An interesting prequel to The Maze Runner series. Very grim.


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 27, 2015)

_1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami.

This was my first Murakami novel, and I wasn't disappointed. It definitely has some major problems - Aomame's stay in the apartment and Tengo's visits with his father were terribly dull, and Murakami seemingly has no interest in resolving or explaining plot points or motives - but I think the book matches interesting characters with an interesting plot, and succeeds in conjuring a dreamy, disorienting experience. It's the type of book that benefits from re-reading, and I look forward to the day when I do.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

_That Was Then, This is Now_ by S.E. Hinton

A loose sequel to _The Outsiders_ and equally as good, if not better.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2015)

_The Art of Intrusion_ by Kevin Mitnick, William Simon

.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2015)

_Rumble Fish_ by S.E. Hinton

Not quite as good as her other 2 books but still an interesting read.


----------



## Auraya (Jan 31, 2015)

Dare Me - Megan Abbott 

Have to admit I really didn't enjoy this much. The writing felt quite clunky to me, and I think having to spend so much time googling stuff that felt quite American specific just didn't help with my flow issues.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 31, 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street by Jordan Belfort.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2015)

_Prince of Fools_ by Mark Lawrence.

I like this guys style well enough and enjoyed his original trilogy so I picked this up. It is a solid read if a little underwhelming at times.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 4, 2015)

Miguel Street by VS Naipaul.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

_Among Thieves_ by Douglas Hulick.

Pretty good stuff. Nothing really groundbreaking but a good series to jump into while awaiting new books from any of your other series. The biggest flaw is probably the action/magic. Not really a ton of depth, explanation or excitement to it. Not bad, just could be better.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 12, 2015)

The 5th Wave (_Rick Yancey_)

Hard to believe this disapointment was really written by the same guy who did The Monstrumologist.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

_Sworn in Steel_ by Douglas Hulick

I would say it is about on par with the first book. This is definitely a good series but there isn't a lot sticking with me as far as excitement for its continuation.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 15, 2015)

_Inheritance_ by Christopher Paolini

The best in the series, really.

Fate/Apocrypha 

Shakespeare is best.


----------



## EpicProds552 (Feb 15, 2015)

last time i checked it was the 
percy jackson series 
and the zombie survival guide


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2015)

A Doll's House by Isben


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 18, 2015)

_Winter of the World_, by Ken Follett

Book two of the Century Trilogy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 19, 2015)

_Illogical Atheism, A Comprehensive Response to the Freethinker from a Lapsed Agnostic_ by Bo Jinn.

It sets the record straight on a lot of the new age misinformation floating around.  Not easy to get through but worth it.  5/5 stars.

✪✪✪✪✪


----------



## Kanga (Feb 19, 2015)

Twelve Years a Slave by Solomon Northup
In the Blood by Lisa Unger


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 20, 2015)

_Blood Song_ by Anthony Ryan.

I really enjoyed this. A few slow spots but overall it kept up the intrigue and following the main character the whole time was a real treat.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2015)

I've read a lot of books this week for class

_Sula_ by Toni Morrison

the first Morrison book I liked, it's a short novella but I thought it was really touching and horrifically sad.

_Galileo's Daughter_ by Dava Sobel

Well written history book that's fun to read in a topic I really like reading about.  100% non fiction btw

_Abasalom Abasalom!_ by William Faulker

third time reading this, this time for class.  Still my favorite book by my favorite author.  A masterpiece.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 25, 2015)

_Sabriel_, by Garth Nix


----------



## kire (Feb 26, 2015)

Dead Ever After by Charlaine Harris


----------



## Naya (Feb 26, 2015)

I have FINALLY finished the first book of Martin - the Game of Thrones.
Yes.
I did it.
I do like it already, just have really little time for reading.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

_The Ballad of the Sad Cafe_ by Carson McCullers

really interesting novella, it's super brief but I liked it a lot

_Breakfast of Champions_ by Kurt Vonnegut

as good as I remembered it


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 9, 2015)

The Dispossessed (Ursula Le Guin). Interesting read.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

_Chronicle of a Death Foretold _by Gabriel Garcia-Marquez

Great great novella, absolutely lovely.  I recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 13, 2015)

_Edge of Eternity_, by Ken Follett

Final book of the Century Trilogy.

_Aaaand_ finished.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2015)

_To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf

I didn't give a shit about the characters outside of two and I gave even a less of a fuck about the plot.  But, I still loved this book, the prose is absolutely stunning, and so complex in it's design and how it's constructed.  What a beautiful and difficult novel.


----------



## creative (Mar 18, 2015)

beauty's punishment by Ann Rice. I needed an apology for after reading 50 shades.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

Pirate Latitudes by Michael Crichton


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 28, 2015)

Clariel (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

_Beloved_ by Toni Morrison

man I really ended up liking this book a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 30, 2015)

Stephen King's _It_.

Really fascinating, much better than the miniseries. Reading from the monster's perspective was a great addition, and all of the main characters are well developed. The scenes are much creepier too.

The only flaw was the child orgy at the end. Way too much uncomfortable detail that made that scene difficult to get through.

Overall, a great novel worth the long read.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2015)

_Green Team_ by Richard Marcinko and John Weisman.

The original founder of Seal Team 6 has written fiction since the 1990's.  Its amazing how accurate and ahead of his time he is in identifying threats.  His writing style and tone is badass.

.


----------



## tgre (Apr 2, 2015)

Im getting onto the Feist

Just finished Talon of the Silver Hawk of the "Conclave of Shadows" trilogy

getting onto King of Foxes now


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 6, 2015)

The Long Earth (Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter).

Best Science-Fiction book I've read in a long time.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 6, 2015)

The Aeneid.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 15, 2015)

Bitter Seeds (Ian Tregillis). Fun read, will probably check out the next one.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Do androids dream of electric sheep? by Philip K. Dick.

Good read. A lot to say about the movie version.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 25, 2015)

Rendezvous With Rama (Arthur C. Clarke)


----------



## Sanity Check (May 2, 2015)

Mindblowing for at least two different reasons.

1.  The concept of honor amongst thieves and gangsters being people of vision, impromptu community organizers concerned with the general welfare of the public and other precedents which may tend to go against the grain of normal social expectations.

2.  The origins of omerta and the concept of the italian mafia being a form of reactionism in response to state base corruption, a weak economy and lack of jobs, overall neglect and totalitarianism.  In some ways it might be said the classic mafia era is similar to recent terrorist movements.

:WOW

.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2015)

The Bhagavad Gita


----------



## Eternity (May 5, 2015)

Miracles
The Screwtape Letters

by C.S. Lewis


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

_The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao_ by Junot Diaz

I really loved this and what a pleasant surprise it was.  Hit really close to home, but it's well written and equally hilarious and heartbreaking.  Tender and masochistic, one of my favorite books of the 2000s.

_Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland_
by Christopher R. Browning

jarring and brutal, but essential.  

_Ulysses_ by James Joyce

Looking back over the past two months and now that I've finally have read all the episodes of this novel at least once (and the whole novel from start to finish) and stepping back from it and reflecting on the whole experience I can't help but come out of it incredibly rewarded.  It was hard, it lives up to the reputation of being as dense as it is creative and groundbreaking.  Figuring out what method each episode is written in is part of the fun and some experiments are more subtle than others.  I can't deny it, this is probably the finest book I've ever read, on a technical level; everything here is done with such deliberate care, every single word feels ached over and as meticulously constructed as it really is it still has a feeling of whimsy and rambunctiousness.  Probably my favorite thing about this book that I came to discover is, while I didn't initially recognize it because I was trying to figure out what the hell was going on in the book, it really has some of the most wonderful and loveliest sentences I have ever read.    What an experience.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 9, 2015)

The Female Man (_Joanna Russ_)


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2015)

_King Leopold's Ghost: A Story of Greed, Terror, and Heroism in Colonial Africa_
by Adam Hochschild

Great book about King Leopold II's exploitation of the Belgian Congo in the early 20th century where ~10 million Congolese died due to the rubber boom.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2015)

The Paper Magician by Charlie N. Holmberg.

Simple but enjoyable story with shades of Harry Potter.


----------



## ez (Jun 5, 2015)

Not sure. I think the last non-work related book I finished was John Searle's Mind, Language, & Society. Then again, it might be Amartya Sen's Idea of Justice. 

Given the increase in workload, I've started like a dozen other texts, but these are the only two I remember finishing. I guess that's going to change now that it's summer. Must get crackin' on reading all the philosophy I can.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2015)

_the hundred thousand kingdoms_ by n. k. jemisin

which was really good


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 22, 2015)

_Fish of Gold_ by  J. M. G. Le Cl?zio.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 27, 2015)

Endymion (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Diddy (Jul 16, 2015)

The Hero of Ages by Brandon Sanderson.

I cried through 50 whole pages. I'll be picking up this series again sometime soon.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 16, 2015)

Obsidian by Jennifer Armentrout

Holy crap. Impossibly gorgeous guy lives next door and plain Jane(But obviously extremely hot to everyone else) are the main characters. Guy is a huge asshole to her but she still falls for him. Like he's not mean, he's a straight up asshole. Insults her and everything. And he's an alien.

Avoid. Holy fuck. I'm still blown away by how stereotypical this is. Any progress women have made in the last 50 years is gone solely because of this book.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2015)

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman. 

Thought this was pretty bad. A potentially good idea that wasn't handled well which resulted in a pretty lifeless book. Tried to do too many things and as a result did none of them well.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2015)

The Goblin Emperor

Mediocre. Suffers from being the most important but least interesting individual in the room.

For real. It has no real plot, or even reason for it requiring goblins and elves and well:

The secretary was more interesting

The priest detective was more interesting

The combat medic was more interesting

The swashbuckling, star gazing sister was more interesting, and in fact, it mocks the reader with her own presence

And the captain of the Guard doesn't get to do anything


Competent prose, plot beneath average at best


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 23, 2015)

Railhead (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Sabi (Sep 24, 2015)

George Orwell, Animal Farm.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 12, 2015)

Magnus Chase and the Gods of Asgard by Rick Riordan


----------



## Sauce (Oct 13, 2015)

Maze Runner: Scorch Trials by James Dashner.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 13, 2015)

I've just finished Kino no Tabi Volume 2 ~ A Beautiful World ~ and... I am so going to read further.
Why did I lose so much time before?..


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2015)

Wool (_Hugh Howely_) & American Psycho (_Bret Easton Ellis_)


----------



## kire (Oct 25, 2015)

Fate of Ten by Pitticus Lore


----------



## Saishin (Oct 27, 2015)

Percy Jackson & the Olympians - The Lightning Thief, Book 1 by Rick Riordan


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 6, 2015)

Brandon Sanderson - Shadows of Self


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2015)

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2015)

Time of Contempt (_Andrzej Sapkowski_)


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 17, 2015)

Just finished _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 17, 2015)

Sped through _Qudditch Through the Ages_


----------



## MyUberNick (Dec 19, 2015)

"The general of the dead army" by Ismail Kadare


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 24, 2015)

The Long War (_Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 9, 2016)

Vlad: The Last Confessions by C.C. Humphreys


----------



## Sassy (Jan 11, 2016)

Cinder by Marissa Meyer 
The Fifth Wave by Rick Yancey
The Infinite Sea by Rick Yancey

(all damn good and loved them/both authors have unique writing)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 15, 2016)

The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon

Overrated.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2016)

The Wheel of Time 1 through 6 by Robert Jordan.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2016)

So, lay it on me nerds, which book should I be reading right now?


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 26, 2016)

Started reading the Mortal Instruments series by Cassandra Clare.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2016)

After the movie adaptation reviews and the first few episodes, I am not in a rush to touch that book


But that was a good try. Thanks


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 26, 2016)

It's better than the show. Also, there's a recommendation thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The Wheel of Time 1 through 6 by Robert Jordan.





Kikyo said:


> Started reading the Mortal Instruments series by Cassandra Clare.



my sympathies


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2016)

Suttree by Cormack McCarthy

Gravitys Rainbow by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## Invidia (Feb 17, 2016)

_2666_ by Roberto Bola?o (Wimmer translation). Delightfully macabre.


----------



## Laika16 (Apr 4, 2016)

Moby Dick. It was long and boring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

_Marcel Proust: The Collected Poems_, contributions by Claude Francis & Fernande Gontier, edited with notes by Harold Augenbraum, translated by various


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 25, 2016)

Ilium (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2016)

So I just finished The Murder of Roger Ackoyd, by Agatha Christie.

It's amazing 

Definitely recommended to anyone who likes mystery novels.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2016)

The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins 

I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Shukumei (May 4, 2016)

I just read the two currently-available books in Pat Rothfuss's _Kingkiller Chronicle_ trilogy; it looks like there's a thread for it. I loved the first book, and enjoyed parts of the second, but other sections have left me suddenly dehyped about his writing capabilities, the content he likes including, and what the answers to certain mysteries will probably be. I'm still looking forward to the next book, but with lowered expectations.


----------



## Mercy (May 15, 2016)

Recently just finished reading The Beast by J. R. Ward.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 29, 2016)

Thief of Time (_Terry Peatchett_).


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2016)

Brave New World - Huxley
1984 - Orwell (read both before but wanted to compare.)
BNW significantly more terrifying, 1984 had better characters though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 5, 2016)

_Me Before You._


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 5, 2016)

_The Magicians _by Lev Grossman. Picked up it because I liked the show. Not bad, but more depressing.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 5, 2016)

Finished reading Burned by Karen Marie Moning. 
Reading Feverborn by her now.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2016)

New Moon.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 24, 2016)

Finished reading Wicked Ride, Wicked Edge, and Wicked Burn by Rebecca Zanetti.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 24, 2016)

The Last Dark by Stephen Donaldson. it's the last book of the Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever. Tough getting here, but it was good ending.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2016)

Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 4, 2016)

Crooked Letter Crooked Letter by Tom Franklin


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 11, 2016)

Dying of the Light (_George R. R. Martin_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 12, 2016)

Flirting Under a Full Moon, and  How to Date a Dragon by Ashlyn Chase


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 24, 2016)

Death Masks by Jim Butcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 24, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Death Masks by Jim Butcher.


impressions pls


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 24, 2016)

_Annnnnd_ finished Slaughterhouse Five by Vonnegut.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 27, 2016)

The Long Mars (_Terry Pratchett _&_ Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## Mercy (Sep 29, 2016)

Sapphire Dragon by Terry Bolryder
Ruby Dragon by Terry Bolryder
Diamond Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame Smith.

A masterpiece of the modern ages.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 30, 2016)

Amethyst Dragon by Terry Bolryder


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2016)

_Deus Ex: Black Light_.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 5, 2016)

How to lose friends and alienate people.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 23, 2016)

The Girl on The Train.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2016)

Small Gods (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 4, 2016)

Archangel's Heart by Nalini Singh


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 4, 2016)

Life After God by Douglas Coupland.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 12, 2016)

Slave to Sensation by Nalini Singh
Visions of Heat by Nalini Singh


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldenhand (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 24, 2016)

Fantstic Beasts and Where to Find Them by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 24, 2016)

Carl Sagan's_ The Varieties of Scientific Experience: A Personal View of the Search for God_


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 25, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Carl Sagan's_ The Varieties of Scientific Experience: A Personal View of the Search for God_


really?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 1, 2016)

Demon Road (_Derek Landy_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2016)

Black Light Express (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2017)

Nine Princes of Amber (_Roger Zelazny_) & Uglies (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2017)

_Bricking It_ - Nick Spalding. Funniest thing I have read in a while.


----------



## Mercy (Jan 12, 2017)

Blood Vow by J. R. Ward


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 13, 2017)

Finished A Dance Of Dragons so now i'm done with the ASOIAF series.... until Winds comes out whenever that may be.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2017)

Nekomamushi said:


> Finished A Dance Of Dragons so now i'm done with the ASOIAF series.... until Winds comes out whenever that may be.



Same here. After years of leisurely reading, A Dance with Dragons and the books before it is done. I started so late and took so many breaks I thought GRRM would finish writing before I got done, but now I'll have to wait like everybody else.


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 25, 2017)

It actually took me surprisingly fast to finish. I saw myself taking a really long time to read those but it took me only a half-year or so. Guess that's what happens when you are reading a great book series.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2017)

The Great Blue Yonder

Now I am thinking about writing a non-fiction book about death. We'll see.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2017)

Pretties (_Scott Westerfeld_)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2017)

The Judging Eye, The White Luck Warrior & The Great Ordeal

only _The Unholy Consult_ remains to finish the series...I dunno if i have it in me though. This author, ffs, the shit that comes out of his head makes Grrm seem tame by comparison


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Reread evolutionary psychologist Jesse Bering's _Perv: The Sexual Deviant in All of Us_ and _Why is the Penis Shaped like That?_ Still very amusing.

Read a few chapters of _Genome: The Autobiography of a Species in 23 Chapters _but decided to drop it. Can't stand a non-scientist writing about science. It's typically lack of robustness in logical reasoning and coherence.

Now reading _The Gene: An Intimate History_ by Siddhartha Mukherjee.

After that, plan to reread _Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers _(another book that is full of wittiness and dark humour).


----------



## Karma15 (Feb 11, 2017)

Stephen King's _The Dark Tower Drawing of Three._ & Jordan Smoller's " _The Other Side of Normal.  _


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 11, 2017)

Specials (_Scott Westerfeld_), Extras (_Scott Westerfeld_) & The Guns of Avalon (_Roger Zelazny_).


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2017)

Will Save The Galaxy For Food (_Yahtzee Crowshaw_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 29, 2017)

Sign of the Unicorn (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 3, 2017)

Titus Alone, by Mervyn Peake.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 14, 2017)

Fragment (_Warren Fahy_)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2017)

Finished Peter Hessler's _Country Driving: A Journey Through China from Farm to Factory.
_
It's divided into 3 parts. Part One is an account of the author's roadtrip along the Great Wall which led him to remote places like Inner Mongolia and Tibetan plateau. Part Two is the author's experience living in a rural area of China with the locals. Part Three is about booming industrial development areas of China and in particular, a bra ring manufacturing factory the author visited.

Also finished zoologist Konrad Lorenz's _King Solomon's Ring.
_
Both are interesting and satisfying.

Now reading Ruth Ozeki's_ A Tale for the Time Being_. Perverse and funny. Loving it so far.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2017)

Keigo Higashino's _The Miracles of the Namiya General Store.
_
A story about a time-travelling mailbox ala Korean movie Il Mare. Page-turner.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 2, 2017)

The Hand of Oberon (_Roger Zelazny_) & Release (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 7, 2017)

The Long Utopia (_Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter_)


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk

INCREDIBLE


----------



## Integra (May 13, 2017)

Winter's Bone - Daniel Woodrell


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 18, 2017)

The Courts of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2017)

Haruki Murakami's short story collection, Firefly.

The eponymous short story would later evolve to become Norwegian Wood.


----------



## Karma15 (May 19, 2017)

Beloved by Toni Morrison


----------



## Integra (May 20, 2017)

The Elegance of the Hedgehog - Muriel Barbary 

Honestly, this is probably the sixth time I re-read that novel...


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2017)

The Quantum Universe, by Brian Cox and Jeff Forshaw.

Provides a peek into how theoretical physicists calculate wavefunction, which is extremely rare for a popular science book intended for lay readers and which I appreciate.


----------



## Integra (Jun 1, 2017)

Cezanne and Modernism: The Poetics of Painting - Joyce Medina


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2017)

_Why Does E=mc2?_ by Brian Cox and Jeff Forshaw

What I like:

The derivation of spacetime interval as an invariant without violating causality (Pythagoras vs hyperbolic equation)

The derivation of energy-momentum 4-vector and their components in the spatial and temporal direction and their implications on conservation of momentum and energy

What I don't like:

Authors assume the readers are so mathematically illiterate to the point they come off as sounding condescending, insulting even. I doubt any readers who pick up a book with a title "Why does E=mc2?" can be so clueless about algebra and trigonometry.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake by Kym Grosso


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 14, 2017)

Song of Kali (_Dan Simmons_)


----------



## Integra (Jun 17, 2017)

The Executioner's Song - Norman Mailer.


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 17, 2017)

Here are the books really enjoyed from this year. Some of these can really change your views on things if you decide to read.

Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy
War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy
Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Hero of Our Time by Mikhail Lermontov
Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
This Changes Everything by Naomi Klein
1984 By George Orwell based on We by Yevgeny Zamyatin


----------



## Integra (Jun 23, 2017)

Infinite Jest - David Wallace Foster.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 23, 2017)

The Darkest Promise by Gena Showalter


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 31, 2017)

Blood of Amber (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 31, 2017)

murakami's south of the border, west of the sun


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 30, 2017)

Sign of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 28, 2017)

Knight of Shadows (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2017)

call me by your name by andré aciman

oh the things i go through for sufjan


----------



## Mercy (Oct 11, 2017)

Sterling by Dannika Dark
Twist by Dannika Dark


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 15, 2017)

Prince of Chaos (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Mercy (Nov 8, 2017)

Six Months by Dannika Dark
Five Weeks by Dannika Dark
Four Days by Dannika Dark
Three Hours by Dannika Dark
Two Minutes by Dannika Dark


----------



## Tuska (Nov 12, 2017)

Recently I've read The Infernal City by Greg Keyes


----------



## Mercy (Nov 16, 2017)

Keystone by Dannika Dark
Ravenheart by Dannika Dark


----------



## TheWillOfEvil (Nov 17, 2017)

Magician (Raymond E. Feist)

A really nice book, although with some clichées.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 21, 2017)

Deathtrap by Dannika Dark


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2017)

Jack London's The Call of the Wild

One of the few classics I don't find unbearably overrated.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 8, 2017)

The Book of Dust: Volume 1 - La Belle Sauvage (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 9, 2017)

Star Wars Phasma by Delilah Dawson. Great read.


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2017)

devil on the cross by Ngũgĩ wa Thiong'o


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2018)

I read Artemis today by Andy Weir (the guy who wrote The Martian).

The feel is similar except this story takes place on the Moon with a female protagonist.  Unlike The Martian the year isn't specified, but it's implied to be further in the future than The Martian (if they even take place in the same continuity).  Because of location and time period, Weir is able to more freely leave the distractions of today's unfortunate social pickles behind.  Some examples being: the main character (Jasmine) being a lapsed Muslim and her father being a Muslim yet nowhere in the book is there anti-Islamic sentiment, multiple characters are gay but the only contention thats presented with this is a character's infidelity and even then because it's central to the plot, no nationalist ranting or 3rd world bashing despite Kenya being the main country that the Artemisians associate with, etc.  In regards to the location, I can see the reason being that everyone is an immigrant to Artemis so everyone is in the same boat.  In regards to the time, I can see the reason being that society has moved on from those prejudices.  It's interesting though that while there aren't tensions between the races on Artemis, many of the races work and live with their own kind.  The Saudis (Jasmine's nationality) are welders, the Romanians some sort of metal workers, the Vietnamese (can't remember where they worked).  

Something that I was really intrigued by was the "currency" system that people on Artemis used, because I never would have thought about it.  SLGs  (pronounced Slugs) which are all-digital points that measure grams.  It's important since weight is crucial for shipping supplies and people up to Artemis.  For instance an apple weighs 100 grams, so it would cost 100 SLGs.  The book does a remarkable job of explaining this.

Weir also does an incredible job in explaining problems that we would encounter in space that most people wouldn't think about, as he did in The Martian.  We see this in Jasmine's problem solving (she is a latent prodigy).  Although I have to say the climax was a bit tough to follow for me.  If The Martian was all about Biology and Math then Artemis is definitely got Chemistry fanatics.

This is really the first time we get to see Weir's characters interact in a non-work environment since in The Martian virtually all of the dialogue was focused on saving Mark.  It's believable and Jasmine Bashara is even more sarcastic than Mark Whitney was.  Her attitude is actually alot like Jessica Jones.

All in all I would rate the book 8.8/10.  Check it out if you get he chance.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2018)

An Alien Heat (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Mercy (Jan 10, 2018)

Wicked Kiss by Rebecca Zanetti
Wicked Bite by Rebecca Zanetti


----------



## Polaris (Jan 12, 2018)

"With Malice" by Eileen Cook. This is a thriller. It’s about a teenage girl named Jill, who wakes up in a hospital with no memory of what happened to her. She suffers from retrograde amnesia and aphasia as a result of the car accident that she was involved in. In my opinion, the narrator has an amusing way of looking at things. She’s observant and sarcastic by nature.

Jill is horrified and baffled when she finds out that her best friend, Simone, was with her when the automobile accident occurred and died. The accident happened in Italy. Jill and Simone were both participants in a so-called “Adventures Abroad program” that gave them the opportunity to travel to Italy in order to learn about art and history. Jill describes herself and Simone as, “Siamese twins who share a heart and can’t ever be separated or one would die”

Simone was apparently a rebellious, confident and bossy daredevil. Jill, on the other hand, was a studious, shy, precocious and smart bookworm. They were both popular, but in different ways.

The media has a distorted view of the girls’ friendship. They paint Jill in a negative light, by making her out to be a cold-hearted and stuck-up bitch who was insanely jealous of Simone’s outgoing and confident personality, henceforth labelling her as the prime suspect. They think that Jill and Simone fought over some Italian dude and that Jill killed Simone in a jealous fit of rage or in order to eliminate her competition. 

One of the main themes in this novel is the media's influence over public perception of a suspect's guilt or innocence. The way each little piece of a person's life can be taken out of context and manipulated to mean whatever the media chooses, is actually quite terrifying.

This novel reminded me how different people can perceive a certain situation differently, based on;

1 Their personal opinion of the people involved in the incident.

2. How much information they have regarding the incident in question.

3. Their personality traits. An impulsive and impatient person will jump quickly to all sorts of conclusions. A person who is skeptical by nature will think long and hard before reaching a conclusion.

My attention never dwindled while reading it and I would recommend it to people who enjoy reading thrillers.


----------



## Mercy (Jan 12, 2018)

Blood Fury by J. R. Ward


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 23, 2018)

Norse Mythology (_Neil Gaiman_)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

I finished re-reading Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix last night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

Thorin said:


> How was it?


10/10


----------



## Polaris (Feb 4, 2018)

"Nineteen Minutes" by Jodi Picoult. This novel is, as expected, told from several different perspectives. There’s never just one narrator in Jodie Picoult’s novels.

It’s about how a school massacre affects an entire community; Victims of the perpetrator, parents of the victims, the authorities who work to bring justice to the victims and even the perpetrator himself. But most importantly, it gets to the root of why school shootings occur and what part society plays in the making of a school shooter.

I liked how informative this novel is when it comes to the characters’ occupations. We get to know how they genuinely feel about their jobs and what they do during work.

Tears welled up in my eyes and a lump formed in my throat more times than I can count while reading this book. Picoult is an expert at creating memorable characters that the readers can easily sympathize with. We get to know them on a deep level, just the way I like it. I was hooked right from the start. The author never sides with any of the characters and has even claimed that for her, the whole point of writing is to get people to talk about and reflect on various dilemmas.

Even though the novel revolves around an incident that happened in high school, it’s not a young adult novel.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 7, 2018)

Finally jumped on the bandwagon and read A Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood. It was really good though I am still bummed out about the ending ugh


----------



## Mercy (Mar 19, 2018)

Dearest Ivie by J. R. Ward


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 11, 2018)

Star Maker (_Olaf Stapledon_) and The Name of the Wind (_Patrick Rothfuss_)


----------



## Mercy (Apr 12, 2018)

The Thief by J. R. Ward


----------



## Mercy (May 5, 2018)

Dark Queen by Faith Hunter


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 19, 2018)

Wyrd Sisters (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Keishin (May 20, 2018)

James Hadley Chase's We'll Share a Double Funeral. About to finish Raymond Chandler's the deep dream and move onto some Queen finally. There are two certain books I just want to buy but they can't be found anywhere other than amazon.


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2018)

I have recently done only some re-reading, so the latest was another round for The French Lieutenant's Woman by Fowles. And it was amazing again.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 3, 2018)

Station Zero (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Keishin (Jun 3, 2018)

Finished Ellery Queen's the dutch shoe mystery and Ellery Queens Kill as Directed (re-read, very mediocre compared to the Queen works) about halfway through Carr's the case of the constant suicides which is very decent with how it utilizes characters, they are very lively...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 8, 2018)

*The Chalk Man* by C. J. Tudor


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 13, 2018)

The Last Continent (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Keishin (Jun 17, 2018)

Finished the Greek Coffin Mystery by Ellery Queen. First time ever that a book fell from my hands due to the shock. My gosh. I'm tired as shit from reading this one - in a good way though.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 14, 2018)

Vampire's Faith by Rebecca Zanetti


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 22, 2018)

Welcome to Night Vale (_Joseph Fink & Jeffory Cranor_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2018)

Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut.

My first Kurt Vonnegut. I have a strong feeling this is my first true right of passion for reading. I have read lots of classics. However now my Junior year of College I am reading something that I feel like every young adult should read. I was engrossed into the story. Really liked it, but wasn't in love like people told me I would be. Maybe I came in with higher expectations. However I liked it.


I also read the "Red Dragon" by Thomas Harris. Now this book I loved. I actually made time in my busy schedule to read this everyday. Will Graham is a likeable character. Francis Dolarhyde was intriguing in a way I didn't know how to feel in the end. There wasn't much on Lector, but I feel he will be more prevelent in future writings.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 25, 2018)

Night Flights (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 6, 2018)

Monster (_Michael Grant_) & Maskerade (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Aruka (Aug 8, 2018)

*Luckiest Girl Alive *- Jessica Knoll


----------



## Stelios (Aug 9, 2018)

*Logicomix: An Epic Search for Truth - *Apostolos Doxiadis, Christos Papadimitriou


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2018)

"Life of Pi"

Good book, I indeed love the story with the animals.


----------



## BaneBustingEllesHatchery (Aug 15, 2018)

*Ptolemy's Gate* _Jonathan Stroud_
3rd book in the *Bartimaeus Sequence* of 3 with a 4th acting as a prequel.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 16, 2018)

It Devours! (_Joseph Fink & Jeffrey Cranor_)


----------



## Crying Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Before I started my most recent book, I plowed through all three of the Hunger Games novels for the first time in 10 or so years it feels.  Great easy to love story, but I always felt it could have been made into one book.  I felt like the story never really climaxed until you hit near the end of the third book.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 25, 2018)

Reaper Man (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Keishin (Aug 26, 2018)

Finished re reading Hate Begins at Home by Joan Aiken. Can't say my opinion changed at all, the concept at the beginning is neat and I feel it but afterwards it's just ass. Terrible book, ending is like the author ran out of paper to write on so it just stops and I'm like "??" as that kind of ending doesn't fit a dragged out story like this. Ridicilous.
Took forever to finish rereading this just not feeling it. Luckily I was missing like 4 pages at the end during the climax, idk where they fell off to. What I do know is that I didn't really miss anything.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 29, 2018)

Blackout by Dannika Dark


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2018)

I just finished Grant by Ron Chernow. Took me over a month.


----------



## Mythoclast (Sep 18, 2018)

Halo-The Ghost of Onyx(_Eric Nylund_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 25, 2018)

And The Ocean Was Our Sky (_Patrick Ness & Rovina Cai_) & Mistborn: The Final Empire (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 3, 2018)

Out Of The Silent Planet (_C. S. Lewis_)


----------



## Rihikiray (Oct 4, 2018)

Advertising Design and Typography by Alex W. White


----------



## Stringer (Oct 12, 2018)

Tao Te Ching by _Lao Tzu_

short book but was worth every penny, one of the shortest I've read actually


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 15, 2018)

_Caravaggio: A Life Sacred and Profane_
by Andrew Graham-Dixon

A really enjoyable book about the troubled Italian painter. He was often on the run from the law for murder and other crimes. His work is described in terms of psychological intrigue, homo-eroticism and cinematic tenebrism/chiaroscuro lighting. Gives the reader a lot of insight into the contemporary issues surrounding the Catholic Counter-Reformation and how the art of the Baroque era reflected these societal changes.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 23, 2018)

*Emperor of Thorns by Mark Lawrence*

_avoid_ _this series_

unless you're a tokyo ghoul fangirl, then you'll most likely lap this drivel up greedily like a dolt


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 5, 2018)

Villain (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2018)

Goosebumps: The Beast from the East (R.L. Stein)


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 9, 2018)

_How to win friends and influence people_
- Dale Carnagie


----------



## krome (Nov 22, 2018)

The Luminaries by Eleanor Catton.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 23, 2018)

The last book I finished with recently is Facebook. I'm NEVER using that site again beleive me!


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 24, 2018)

the last novel i finished was steven erikson's memories of ice, the 3rd book in the malazan, book of the fallen series. currently on the 4th book, entitled, house of chains. this series is massive!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> The last book I finished with recently is Facebook. I'm NEVER using that site again beleive me!


What happened? VM me.


----------



## martryn (Nov 25, 2018)

Jαmes said:


> the last novel i finished was steven erikson's memories of ice, the 3rd book in the malazan, book of the fallen series. currently on the 4th book, entitled, house of chains. this series is massive!



Oh, fuck, but they're so GOOD!  I've started the Esselmont series, and they are almost as good as Erikson.  If you enjoy Malazan, you have to read Esselmont when you're finished.

The last several books I read (having finished these all in the last month):
Empires of Eve - Tells the story of the first 5 years or so of Eve Online.  Reads like a military history novel.  Reading this book was probably 1,000 times more exciting than the actual game (bullshit spreadsheets in space)
Of Mice and Men - Classic Steinbeck.  Short read.  I loved it.  It wasn't anything life changing, but it seemed like the novel was just perfectly composed. 
Metamorphosis - This is Kafka, not Ovid.  Short, an interesting premise, a lot to digest and discuss, but not that entertaining when read in a vacuum.  Barely worthy of reading while taking a shit.  Which is where I read 75% of this one.
Namesake - A novel about an Indian boy in America named after a Russian.  I feel like the entire thing was just stagnated.  Nothing happened, characters didn't seem to develop, and there was no real story arc.  At the end, I still didn't know how Gogol felt.  But I do feel like I could probably fumble my way through writing a Pulitzer prize winner.  Seems pretty formulaic.  
Monetary Theory and the Credit Cycle - Holy fuck, it took me 6 months of attempting to read this at bedtime before I finished.  I lost my place once, and reread about 15 pages until I realized that I was rereading shit, that's how dull this thing is.  Unless you've got a graduate degree in economics, I promise you that you will understand nothing of this book.
Stonewielder - The 3rd book of Esselmont's Malazan series.  About as good as the average Erikson book, but not as good as the 2nd and 3rd books in his Malazan series, which would honestly be almost impossible to top in fantasy.


----------



## martryn (Dec 16, 2018)

The Heart is a Lonely Hunter by Carson McCullers.  Not sure how much I liked it.  I enjoyed the narrative structure, one character after another.  I liked the characters themselves, or at least I liked the way they were developed.  And the tone of the book was delightfully dark and depressing.  But the ideas themselves being portrayed were rather odious.  McCullers seemed to have a massive hard-on for Socialism, and about half the book seemed to be thinly veiled propaganda.  The characters were all rather unsympathetic, too, despite being well-designed.

Singer is a deaf-mute with no personality that the other characters all seem to be attracted to for unknown reasons.  I think because Singer couldn't talk back to them, so they could basically treat him like a sounding board.  Singer, from his POV chapters, seems equally confused by the attention he gets.  Singer is otherwise a very boring individual who sits and plays chess by himself, eats by himself, and then goes to visit his fat love interest, another deaf-mute dude who was committed to a mental institution. 

Mick is a 12 (?) year old girl from a poor family that is convinced that she will one day be a famous composer, despite having no musical training, nor having any other character even comment on her musical ability.  She is also rather selfish, and treats almost everyone around her like shit.

Biff owns a diner with his wife who seems to hate him, and Biff himself doesn't seem to be bothered by anything.  Toward the end of the novel you're not sure but you begin to suspect that he's a cross-dressing p*d*p****.

Copeland is a black doctor that basically thinks everyone is a piece of shit, especially white people.  The only people he seems to think have any worth are his own children.  He pretends that they're highly educated despite not seeing that at all.  He is a racist communist, and he might have also been a wife-beating adulterer.  Oh, and he thinks Christians are stupid.

And then there is Blount, a fat alcoholic Communist who wants to spread Communist propaganda.  He is also a bum who won't pay for anything.

What a great set-up for a story about loneliness or something, right?  I would care more that some of these people are lonely if I cared for any of these fucking people.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2018)

The Three Secret Cities (_Matthew Reilly_)


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

I finished the girl on the train. It was entertaining.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2019)

Moving Pictures (_Terry Pratchett_) and the Massacre of Mankind (_Stephen Baxter_).


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 17, 2019)

Mistborn: The Well of Ascension (_Brandon Sanderson_) and The Three-Body Problem (_Cixin Liu_)


----------



## martryn (Mar 18, 2019)

Mistborn was pretty solid, but I would highly recommend Paths of Radiance if you haven't read it yet.  It makes the rest of what Sanderson wrote look like fucking Terry Brooks.

I have heard that The Three-Body Problem was fantastic.  I should really consider reading it.

I just finished 1984.  First time reading it.  I feel it's largely overrated as a novel, though I understand why the concepts in it are relevant and will continue to be so into the future.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 4, 2019)

I just finished The Name of the Wind. I actually wasn't much of a fan; the book is over 700 pages and even then I wouldn't exactly call it a standalone story. Patrick Rothfuss strikes me as the kind of guy who either doesn't know how to condense or doesn't bother. It was still a fairly good read though.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2019)

Mistborn: The Hero of Ages (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Keishin (Jun 15, 2019)

Finished the first two Inger Johanne Vik stories: What is mine and Celebrity murders).


----------



## Keishin (Jun 21, 2019)

Finished The Great Train Robbery (1975) by Michael Crichton. A very entertaining historical novel about Edward Pierce, the real life gentleman thief that everyone else takes after, doing his biggest theft in 1855.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 13, 2019)

"The Shining" Stephen King.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 21, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part One (_Brandon Sanderson_) & The Hollow Lands (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 31, 2019)

Steelheart (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 4, 2019)

A Hero For WondLa (_Tony DiTerlizzi_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 9, 2019)

The End of All Songs (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## RBL (Aug 10, 2019)

The history of the communist party (Bolchevique) URSS


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have read Skellig and I loved it a lot.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 19, 2019)

Little Witch Academia: The Nonsensical Witch and the Country of Faries (_Momo Tachibana, Eku Uekura & Yoh Yoshinari_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 24, 2019)

Foundation (_Isaac Asimov_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 10, 2019)

Pyramids (_Terry Pratchett_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 26, 2019)

Foundation & Empire (_Isaac Asimov_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 28, 2019)

American Gods (_Neil Gaiman_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 7, 2019)

The Book of Dust: Volume 2 - The Secret Commonwealth (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## RBL (Oct 13, 2019)

Metaphysics.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2019)

Second Foundation (_Isaac Asimov_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 19, 2019)

The Eternal Champion (_Michael Moorcock_) & Angel Mage (_Garth Nix_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 22, 2019)

Hero (_Michael Grant_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 24, 2019)

Firefight (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2019)

Galo de Lion said:


> Firefight (_Brandon Sanderson_)


Dude, I read the first novel and it was pretty awesome. Gotta finish the trilogy at some point, hope it stays fresh. Give me some of your insights (w/o spoilers) if you got the time.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 25, 2019)

The Dark Between The Stars - Atticus Poetry.

'Twas boring.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2019)

The Way of Kings - Part 2 (_Brandon Sanderson_) & Calamity (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 12, 2020)

Skyward (_Brandon Sanderson_) and Leviathan Wakes (_James S. A. Corey_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 16, 2020)

The Stirk of Stirk (_Peter Tinniswood_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 16, 2020)

Starsight (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 19, 2020)

Mage Errant 1-3 (John Bierce) 

They're so short they might as well count as one. Even with the slow, deliberate narration of an audiobook each one only clocked in at like 10 hours.

Solid overall. 

Only issues...

> At least one plot twist I thought fell *really* flat. 
> A particular climax left me less than satisfied overall. 
>Speaking of climaxing, you can leave romance subplots out of all my Sword & Sorcery fantasy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2020)

John Quincy Adams by Harlow Giles Unger


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 4, 2020)

Elric of Melnibone and other stories (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## RadSpazMids (Mar 10, 2020)

The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 14, 2020)

Shadow of the Torturer (_Gene Wolfe_) & A Princess of Mars (_Edgar Rice Burroughs_)


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 16, 2020)

120 Days of Sodom by Maquis De Sade


----------



## Snowless (Mar 19, 2020)

I just reread The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton. Obviously read it before, but not since seventh grade. 

I think it’s great YA fiction. The unreliability of the narrator is done well. At the core of it, it’s just a bunch of mostly scared kids, not really knowing what they’re doing, most of them not able to see past their life. And a few, smart insightful characters really elevate the storytelling. For being teen fiction, I think it really speaks to the human condition and circumstance. It does enough to make its points obvious, without beating you over the head with them, yet still lives a little room for interpretation. I wasn’t a fan of how they felt the need to spell out the meaning of “Stay gold, Ponyboy,” though. It was more impactful and a little less insulting  to the reader up to that point.
Overall, I liked it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 4, 2020)

The Final Programme (_Michael Moorcock_) & The Rithmatist (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 17, 2020)

Elric: The Fortress of the Pearl (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Trinity (May 21, 2020)

still on gone girl

my soul is dying


----------



## Snowless (Jun 7, 2020)

Monet's Cathedral by Joachim Pissarro.

Monet's Cathedral series has always really struck me. The book definitely helped to deepen my appreciation of what went into them, what Monet was trying to achieve, the historical context, the subject matter's significance (or insignificance), and the difficulty and maybe impossibility of finishing the series. The book also contained full-page spreads of most of them, so you can go and look at them after finishing it and appreciate them through a newfound lens. With that said, there was a section in the book that seemed unnecessary (a comparison of the intent of Monet and the original Gothic architects of the cathedral), a conclusion or two with which I disagreed, overly verbose language, and biased language, such as calling critics' arguments "clumsy," when I didn't think they were at all. It was also written by Joachim Pisssarro, grandson of fellow Impressionist Camille Pissarro. The most recurring point of comparison to Monet was indeed Camille Pissarro, to the point where the author claimed the years leading up to this series consisted largely of a pictorial dialogue between the two, ultimately culminating in it. I can't help but wonder if the significance and relevance of Pissarro in helping Monet to land on this motif, as well as in the context of the series as a whole, is overstated, particularly in light of the fact that Monet himself stated that a motif is nothing more than a vehicle to draw the air and the fact that Monet purposefully ignored other contemporary and historical artists. Still, worth reading if you like the series.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 7, 2020)

The Physics of Star Trek by Lawrence Krauss

I suppose I'll start this by saying I used to really like Lawrence Krauss, but after it came out that he was kind of a creep to his female students, my opinion of him as a person has plummeted. That said, he's still a great physicist and I bought this used, as to not financially support him. The book is divided into two halves. The first eloquently, logically, and comprehensibly builds up the necessary intuitive understanding of relevant concepts in physics and weaves Star Trek concepts like the transporter and inertial dampeners throughout. It's thought-provoking and interesting. The second section is more of a mixed bag. It further delves into Star Trek physics, which is fine, but then it also spends a fair amount of time just talking about physics in general, unrelated to Star Trek. Maybe it's just me, but if I wanted that I would have just read a physics textbook. I was interested in physics, specifically as it relates to Star Trek. A few of the talking points were also about moments so fleeting in the series that I fail to remember them after the reading the book and I wonder how worthwhile they were to include. The book was also written in '95. Some elements, like its discussion of computer science and of the "upcoming" CERN facility are obviously dated. The issue is that I don't know what other physical concepts discussed are dated. Is there new math describing more (or less) possible orientations of spacetime that make time-travel theoretically possible? I don't know. With that said, it's a fun read for a Star Trek fan.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2020)

Aesop's Fables

7/10


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 12, 2020)

Percy Jackson and the Sea of Monsters (_Rick Riordan_) & Eye of Cat (_Roger Zelazny_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 6, 2020)

Percy Jackson and the Titan's Curse (_Rick Riordan_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 17, 2020)

Burn (_Patrick Ness_)


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2020)

Hawke's Green Beret Survival Manual
The review I posted on Facebook:
*Spoiler*: __ 




As the name implies, Mykel Hawke was a former Green Beret and US Special Forces officer, apparently famous for his shows on Discovery channel: Man, Woman, Wild and One Man Army. The book was given to me several years ago as a birthday present, and I've, until now, only skimmed through it, reading the passages that caught my eye.
I've always been a fan of survival. In the Boy Scouts they have a merit badge for Wilderness Survival, and for the last decade or two I've tried to put into play several of the strategies I've learned. Calculating, I've probably spent a year of my life sleeping outdoors, either in a tent or under the stars. These skills would seem less and less practicable as technology increases, but in some ways those survival skills are more important, as humanity has a reliance on the luxuries of electricity, running water, and canned food, and these resources could quickly be denied us in any number of apocalyptic or survival scenarios.
Hawke's book does not delve too heavily into the details of survival, giving only a rough overview of a variety of survival situations one might find oneself. Details are easily forgotten, while the broad strokes stay with us longer. The book isn't intended for someone who already knows a lot about survival strategies, but rather for the layperson off the street, and in this respect it's a great book to recommend for almost anyone. I found about 60% of what Hawke covered to be familiar already, as the Boy Scouts, for all its flaws, did do a good job in instilling certain knowledge, most of which was reinforced over 9 summers of working at a summer camp and putting parts of it in play. For the casual weekend camper, though, this is great stuff, and it never hurts to have something like this as a refresher for people who already have a bit of knowledge.
The 40% of the book that was new to me was very useful information. Hawke isn't a great writer, but everything is neatly compartmentalized, and you could almost image him speaking the words straight off the page. And one thing Hawke does well is dispel many of the common survival myths, and he sets your expectations straight from the beginning. If something is going to kill you, he'll tell you that you're going to die. If something is going to be painful, he'll let you know. If something is going to make you sick, but you should do it anyway so you stay alive, he tells you to suck it up, buttercup, and just do it. It's down-to-earth, no-nonsense, practical lessons that we all need to hear. His introduction to the book comes out and tells you this.
The first chapter is all about the psychology of survival, where for over 30 pages Hawke basically tells you to never give up and to always choose life, over and over and over again, in so many different ways. He basically says that humans are strong, and that if we choose to live we can push our bodies so far past what we perceive as our limits that we can't even conceive that it's possible.
He then spends a chapter each on shelter, water, fire, and food. Nothing here was too surprising. He emphasizes principles more so than specifics in most cases. With water he talks about how you could, if you had to, drink your own urine, though he recommends making a urine solar still instead. Nothing in the fire starting chapter really surprised me, but in food he did go into details about the types of vitamins and minerals than humans need to survive, and that for everything except vitamin C you could basically get from meat. All mammals are basically good to eat, and meat will give you more energy than trying to live off of vegetable matter alone, so, basically, eat meat and stop being a vegan.
The chapter on tools had a lot of interesting tidbits in it, and has convinced me to learn how to make and use a sling. Practice makes perfect, so I might as well start now. The navigation chapter went into a lot of detail on map reading, which was mostly a refresher from the Orienteering merit badge in scouts, but he did talk a bit about navigating using the stars, which I thought was neat.
He had a small chapter on signaling, which was all common sense stuff. He posted the Morse Code chart, but then said that it likely wouldn't do any good to learn it, besides the SOS.
The most surprising chapter was the one on First Aid, as Hawke apparently has had a lot of experience in field medicine. It was this chapter that Hawke went super detailed about things, making recommendations that I assume has made him a prime candidate for numerous lawsuits. His philosophy, though, is do nothing and they'll definitely die, or do something and they'll only probably die. Very brutal. He goes into things like people with their eyes hanging out of their sockets, how to perform a cricothyroidectomy, how to recognize the difference between pneumothorax and hemothorax, and what to do about it, when it might be appropriate to use different types of medicines (praziquantel can be used to treat flukes, but it could help with tape worms if it's all you've got), etc. With the way the rest of the book was so general, getting hit with all this specific stuff makes me think I should study this chapter in more detail. The lesson is still the same: in most cases it is better to try something than to do nothing.
His last chapter, on nature, is a catchall for the topics that didn't really fit in other chapters, but it is also here that Hawke talks about wartime survival, including surviving in hostile territory, or amidst riots and warfare, what to do in the case of a nuclear or biological attack, etc. He finishes this chapter by putting the fear of god and the end of times in your head. The last few pages include a list of items he would keep in one of his three survival kits: the one he has on him at all times, the one he keeps in his coat or car glove box, and the bigger bug-out bag that is ready to go in a worst case scenario.
Overall, this was a fun read, and more people should adhere to the philosophy that the worst case scenario does sometimes happen, and it doesn't hurt to, as the scouts say, be prepared. There are people that wouldn't find this book interesting, mainly those that have already decided to give up in the end of days, like, I imagine, my poor mother. If there is no other takeaway, the thing to remember is that survival is a choice.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 28, 2020)

Elric: The Sailor on the Seas of Fate (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

"The Alchemist" Paulo Coelho
"Night" Elie Wiesel


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 20, 2020)

Phoenix in Obsidian (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2020)

"The Gunslinger" Stephen King
"The Drawing of the Three" Stephen King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2020)

Kings of the Wyld - Nicholas Eames


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 15, 2020)

The Alloy of Law (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2020)

Novelette, i think it's called. Finished uh Sand Kings by GRRM. I knew about it from the film adaptation, saw on tv so decided to give the original a read. Loved it! Wish he had written more short stories of the Wo and Shade characters selling people dubious shit.

Working through the first Wheel of time books right now, but the intro stuff is kind of slow for me.  I liked when he started to talk about the age of legends or whatever it's called.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 14, 2020)

Jirel of Joiry (_C. L. Moore_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 23, 2020)

Shadows of Self (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2020)

Finished _Splinter of the Mind's Eye_ by Alan Dean Foster

One of the early, early Star Ears EU books. It was written after Star Wars came out but before Empire Strikes Back. It leans into the Luke/Leia ship and has a weird fight between Luke and Vader that couldn't be canonical to ESB but if you pretend only the first movie and this book exists and put it in its own micro-timeline it's easy to overlook stuff like this. It's well-written but slim. I burned through it in about five or six hours, mostly in a single day. Cheap paperback from Amazon. Money well spent. I'll read it again someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 27, 2020)

Serpentine (_Philip Pullman_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 3, 2021)

Hogfather (_Terry Pratchett_) & Wildwood (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 12, 2021)

The Two Hidden Mountains (_Matthew Reilly_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2021)

Under Wildwood (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 21, 2021)

Final Fantasy: Memory of Heroes (_Takashi Umemura_)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2021)

I just finished reading _The Vile Village,_ the seventh book in _A Series of Unfortunate Events,_ and I have been enjoying that series, immensely; I cannot believe that I waited for so long to read it, but, now that I have, I am very glad that I did, and I have been eagerly anticipating each successive book as I finish one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sloan (Feb 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I just finished reading _The Vile Village,_ the seventh book in _A Series of Unfortunate Events,_ and I have been enjoying that series, immensely; I cannot believe that I waited for so long to read it, but, now that I have, I am very glad that I did, and I have been eagerly anticipating each successive book as I finish one of them.


Fire. 

First book series I ever got into.

I read the first 10 books all in Grade 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Fire.
> 
> First book series I ever got into.
> 
> I read the first 10 books all in Grade 3.



You are really making me feel old, now, but I am glad that you are fond of that book series, as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2021)

"The Fisherman" John Lagan

"Farenheit 451" Ray Bradbury

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 20, 2021)

The Left-Handed Booksellers of London (_Garth Nix_)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildwood Imperium (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 5, 2021)

John Dies at the End (_David Wong_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 7, 2021)

"The Handsmaid Tale" Margret Atwood

"The Haunting of Hill House" Shirley Jackson

"The Sun Also Rises" Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2021)

I read "Suldrun's Garden" by Jack Vance, part one of the "Lyonesse" trilogy of fantasy books. I rather enjoyed it and ordered the second one.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 13, 2021)

Astrophysics for People in a Hurry (_Neil DeGrasse Tyson_)


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 13, 2021)

"The Old Man and the Sea" Ernest Hemingway


----------



## only (Apr 17, 2021)

The Stranger - Albert Camus


----------



## Keishin (Apr 20, 2021)

Finished the legendary_ Tokyo Zodiac Murders_ (1981) by Soji Shimada. Managed to guess the culprit and had strong hunch on the trick. I hear the next book in the series, Crooked House, is just as good. Luckily I bought that as well.


----------



## Divine Vasto (Apr 24, 2021)

Infamous from the Dark Hunters series.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 28, 2021)

Lu Xun, _Call to Arms_ (1923).

This short story collection is notable for being the first "bestseller" written in Modern Chinese.

Prior to 1919, the Chinese language displayed so-called "diglossia", where people spoke in various dialects of Modern Chinese but wrote in an extremely archaic version of the language called Classical Chinese. Similar to if you were to speak in Italian but write in Latin. The activists of the "May Fourth Movement" thought that the diglossia was an obstacle to the modernization of China, since not only was Classical Chinese difficult to learn for the peasants who made up most of the population (condemning them to illiteracy), but the requirement to use only the vocabulary found in the Confucian Classics made it difficult to invent new words to describe modern phenomena like "railroads" and "hydrogen".

The first attempts to write about serious topics in the vernacular must have obviously been stumbling and prone to ridicule. But a mere four years after the language reform, writer Lu Xun had found a style that allowed him to write scathing satires of late Qing/early Republic society while still being intelligible to a person who knows only Modern Chinese. It's clear that Lu is actually very educated and could have written fluently in Classical Chinese if he wanted to (one short story contains an entire paragraph in CC), but he deliberately writing in the vernacular because his political ideology says that literature should be available to everyone.

Despite the intention to be accessible, Lu's prose isn't entirely easy to someone who learned Chinese post-1949. He was more or less inventing Modern Written Chinese on the fly as he went along, presumably drawing on his own Zhejiang dialect as well as what he might have picked up of the dialects in Beijing and Shanghai, where some of the stories take place. Not all of Lu's vocabulary made into the Standard Chinese that the Communist Party created on the basis of Beijing Mandarin dialect in the 1950s, and as such some of his word choices seem awkward or even unintelligible to those educated in this variety. Notably, he uses the word _bian_ 便 ("thus") where Standard Chinese would use _jiu_ 就 ("so"), which gets very distracting when it's a word that appears in nearly every sentence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 20, 2021)

The Bands of Mourning (_Brandon Sanderson_)


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 2, 2021)

Just wrapped _War and Peace_. It was good.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 3, 2021)

The Gospel of Loki (_Joanne M. Harris_)


----------



## Mad Mister King (Jun 3, 2021)

The Repairman Jack novel _Gateways._ (Which I have reread only a couple of times in the past)

It starts off weaker than other books in the series. Actually, it starts off weaker than a great many books I've read by the author, which is surprising given his track record for starting off strong and then meandering for a bit before finding his footing and grabbing you by the psychological scalp. Thankfully it picks up about a third of the way in and, while not having as interesting a premise or as thrilling a narrative as other books in the series have (books 2 through 4 come to mind immediately in that regard), it grew suitably dark and climactic at the end. This book also gets a bit of a pass since it reintroduces the main villain of the series, whose presence makes the books far more entertaining than they would be without him.

(I should really sit down and make a thread about said villain sometime. Maybe the rest of the setting too. It isn't terribly strong on the whole, but the villain himself has some very fun feats throughout the series, as do a few of the other characters.)


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 15, 2021)

Childhoods end by Arthur C Clarke

I didn’t care for it. It was a real struggle to finish it, bored me to the point I was nodding off while reading it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 28, 2021)

This Book is Full of Spiders (_David Wong_)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RadSpazMids (Jul 14, 2021)

The King's Blood by Daniel Abraham
The Core by Aaron Dembski-Bowden


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 4, 2021)

What The Hell Did I Just Read? (_David Wong_)


----------



## Hauser (Aug 9, 2021)

*Narconomics* by Tom Wainwright

Basically a book about how modern drug cartels operate and how they imitate the business practices of mainstream corporations

I'm interested in the subject, not that I'd want to start my own drug cartel or anything


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 20, 2021)

The Whiz Gang and the Grenadine Kid (_Colin Meloy & Carson Ellis_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 5, 2021)

Perelandra (_C.S Lewis_)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 13, 2021)

The arc of a scythe trilogy by Neal shusterman.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 25, 2021)

Futuristic Violence & Fancy Suits (_David Wong_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 2, 2021)

Blood: A Southern Fantasy (_Michael Moorcock_)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2021)

Utterly Dark and the Face of the Deep (_Philip Reeve_)


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Nov 22, 2021)

When the moon is low

The broken by Tamar Cohen


----------



## Drsoe08 (Nov 25, 2021)

*New reads:*
American Psycho
Lord of the Flies
A Clockwork Orange
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Salem's Lot
Fight Club
Battle Royale

*Re-reads:*
Blood Meridian
No Country for Old Men
Child of God
The Road

*TBR:*
The First Law Trilogy
Beyond Redemption
The Darkness The Come Before
The Court of Broken Knives
Godblind
Prince of Thorns


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2022)

The Guest Cat by Takashi Hiraide.



dr_shadow said:


> Lu Xun, _Call to Arms_ (1923).
> 
> This short story collection is notable for being the first "bestseller" written in Modern Chinese.
> 
> ...


My favourite stories from that collection are Hair, My Old Home, A Comedy of Ducks, and Village Opera. Reading Lu Xun the first time felt very reminiscent of reading Natsume Soseki.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2022)

Rage Inside the Machine just finished
At the beginning of The Count of Monte Cristo atm
Listening to "A little history of economics" as an audiobook

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Finished A Feast For Crows. I thought it was MUCH better than it gets credit for. I actually enjoyed it more than I’m currently enjoying ADWD. Hopefully this one picks up.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jan 20, 2022)

O books

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2022)

Finished Fahrenheit 451, honestly was mediocre. Get's a lot of hype but thought characters were flat apart from Beatty and Clarice. Montag was an irritating fool.

Started Old man and the sea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Mar 15, 2022)

Just finished rereading the Numagothian Prophecies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 12, 2022)

The Uses of Philosophy, by Mary Warnock


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2022)

Just finished "Sister Queens: The Noble, Tragic Lives of Katherine of Aragon and Juana, Queen of Castile" by Julia Fox.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2022)

"The Last Outlaws: The lives and legends of Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" by Thom Hatch


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2022)

World War Z -by Max Brooks (So different from the movie, I highly recommend it)
Norman Rockwell - Pictures for the American People by Maureen Hart Hennessey and Anne Knutson


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2022)

Salt: A World History by Mark Kurlansky


----------



## Kitsune (May 30, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Salt: A World History by Mark Kurlansky


How was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> How was it?


Excellent.  I had the book for awhile and only just got around to reading it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2022)

The Pioneers by David McCollough


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2022)

Pawn's Gambit by Rob J. Hayes


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Aug 17, 2022)

East, West: stories, by Salman Rushdie


----------



## pfft (Aug 26, 2022)

I’m glad my mom died - Jeanette mcgurdy


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Sep 2, 2022)

The Pariah by Anthony Ryan


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 4, 2022)

i'm almost done with "red queen" by victoria aveyard

its pretty good. for years, i avoided the "fantasy" genre in literature even though some of my fav books fall under this genre. 

this current book is meant for young adults. i can't help but wish it was a little darker/a little sexier. i'll complete the series and decide how i feel at the end.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 17, 2022)

"The Party" by Lisa Hall. I was able to guess who the culprit was rather early on. I'm not sure if this is because I've read a boatload of mystery thrillers or if it's because it's poorly written? I had two theories about who it could be and even though it's not the culprit that I was leaning towards _the most,_ I want the ending of a mystery thriller to be shockingly unpredictable. I can't give a thriller with a predictable ending a high rating.


----------

